# Gusti in fatto di uomini



## oceansize (21 Marzo 2013)

Nell'altro 3D si parlava di panza o non panza, così ci apro un 3D :mexican:
non vuole essere riduttivo del solo aspetto fisico, ma così, per gioco, per sapere i gusti delle forumiste in fatto di uomini, comincio io:

Panza SI'!!!
Mi piacciono gli uomini "grossi", sarà che sono piccolina, e coi peli . Vade retro depilati o che si guardano troppo allo specchio brrr
Scuri di capelli e di occhi, barba e capelli un po' selvaggi, mani grandi e curate.
Anche i calvi però mi attraggono, rasati ovviamente, non col riportino ecco
Sportivi ma rilassati, insomma, non troppo fissati col fisico 
Per ora è tutto...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Vediamo un po'.......
Mi piacciono decisamente più vecchi di me. Fascinosi.
Fisicamente mah non saprei , gli occhi, le mani, non depilati (quasi tassativo ma se scopro che Javier Bardem è depilato chiudo un occhio), con colori scuri,  il sorriso, capelli lunghi o pelati.....
Caratterialmente: ironici (prima cosa fondamentale), che mi facciano sentire a mio agio, che mi senta libera di essere me stessa, colti più di me (ci vuole davvero poco) adoro ascoltare., che non si guardino allo specchio, non palestrati (in forma eccessiva)

PEr ora è tutto


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Siceramente guardo molto 
i giovani sia uomini che donne con molta invida 
invida nel senso che vorrei tornare ad essere cosi ...
Però mi limito a guaardare e si forse qualche pensierino a volte me lo faccio...

Sono molto condizionata dall'eta più che dall'aspetto fisico
sempre stata
Un uomo per piacermi deve avere non più di due anni più di me  e non più giovane di me ...
Per il resto panza o non panza è uguale ...
oddio non un gabibbo ma non per un fatto estetico per un fatto di salute...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

a me piacciono gli uomini.


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a me piacciono gli uomini.


per ora è tutto


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siceramente guardo molto
> i giovani sia uomini che donne con molta invida
> invida nel senso che vorrei tornare ad essere cosi ...
> Però mi limito a guaardare e si forse qualche pensierino a volte me lo faccio...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

sry ... mi ha fatto troppo ridere ...

sienne


----------



## Annuccia (21 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> per ora è tutto


stò aspettando il metro di giudizio di una certa utente.....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> sry ... mi ha fatto troppo ridere ...
> 
> sienne



Ma hai idea di che problemi di salute hanno le persone grasse?:mrgreen:
Non puoi  farci neanche due passi che sono subito sctanche....


----------



## Simy (21 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> stò aspettando il metro di giudizio di una certa utente.....


di chi :scared:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma hai idea di che problemi di salute hanno le persone grasse?:mrgreen:
> Non puoi  farci neanche due passi che sono subito sctanche....


Ciao,

scusa ... lo so ... 

avevo letto prima gabbiano ... poi, gobbo ... poi, gabbia ... 

oramai stavo già ridendo come una matta ... 


però è vero ... lì ... è un po' delicata la cosa ... 

anche perché - ho di te un idea, che tu sia piccola e snella 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Boh, sulla carta mi piacciono giovani almeno all'apparenza (l'età anagrafica è inutile per me). Se più giovani di me va bene uguale, mi piacciono compatibili con la mia età dimostrata. Alti snelli e sportivi, possibilmente mori, denti bianchi, spalle larghe. Se torreggiano, meglio. Mi piace sentirmi la minuscola della situazione. Capelli, più ce n'è meglio è. Barba piena no, mi picca e non vedo la forma del viso. Il pizzetto è accettato. Peli, meno ce ne sono e meglio è, mai sulla schiena e pochi o pochissimi sul torace, il resto come vogliono. Occhi profondi, di qualsiasi colore, sorriso bello. Per Johnny però faccio eccezione su tutto.

Poi, tutto del resto: carattere, idee, conoscenza e competenza, parole ben messe, ironia come se piovesse, velocità mentale. Gente che ride anche di sé, ma già a quel punto potrei innamorarmi e è meglio di no, sono misantropa :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> scusa ... lo so ...
> 
> ...



Piccola decisamente 
per il resto proporzionata finchè entro in una taglia 44
bene altrimenti mi rimane il suicidio:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Imprescindibili: occhi attraverso cui leggi l'anima, quindi uno sguardo vivace, brillante; non troppo alto; padrone dello spazio attorno, mi deve dare l'impressione di occuparlo con consapevolezza, cioè forse, in una parola, deve avere disinvoltura.


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

Un album di fotografie dedicato a mio marito si intitola Huber Dominus. Mi piacciono gli uomini ubertosi infatti, un po' ma anche più di un po' eccedenti nelle carni, che devono essere chiare e con vello non accentuato; pure il vello se è chiaro è meglio, gambe di ampia circonferenza e anche lunghe. Una caratteristica che mi attrae sempre sono i capelli tendenti al lungo e folti, non troppo pettinati ma sempre serici e puliti. Mia sorella semplificava tutto ciò dicendo "è il tipo, alto e grosso"; ma più di questo l'attenzione va sempre a uomini con mimica molto articolata, favella abbondante e brillante e purtroppo un minimo di stravaganza; niente di più terribile per me che un signore mutacico e con la mascella ferma. Un muflone mutrione anche se fosse Mister Mondo lo scanserei con preoccupazione. 
Ovviamente i miei amori sono stati di formato diverso e di colori diversi, ma muti proprio mai.
Ah, io sono di formato cosiddetto tascabile, ovviamente voi sapete che prima di "tascabile" riferito a donna si mette spesso un nome, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Piccola decisamente
> per il resto proporzionata finchè entro in una taglia 44
> bene *altrimenti mi rimane il suicidio*:mrgreen:



:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Imprescindibili: occhi attraverso cui leggi l'anima, quindi uno sguardo vivace, brillante; non troppo alto; padrone dello spazio attorno, mi deve dare l'impressione di *occuparlo con consapevolezza*, cioè forse, in una parola, deve avere *disinvoltura*.


questo mi piace tanto. Il modo col quale slcuni di loro di accampano nello spazio, lo colonizzano con naturalezza. Mi piace un sacco


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nell'altro 3D si parlava di panza o non panza, così ci apro un 3D :mexican:
> non vuole essere riduttivo del solo aspetto fisico, ma così, per gioco, per sapere i gusti delle forumiste in fatto di uomini, comincio io:
> 
> Panza SI'!!!
> ...


Tipo che somigli a lui?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vediamo un po'.......
> *Mi piacciono decisamente più vecchi di me.* Fascinosi.
> Fisicamente mah non saprei , gli occhi, le mani, non depilati (quasi tassativo ma se scopro che Javier Bardem è depilato chiudo un occhio), con colori scuri, il sorriso, capelli lunghi o pelati.....
> Caratterialmente: ironici (prima cosa fondamentale), che mi facciano sentire a mio agio, che mi senta libera di essere me stessa, colti più di me (ci vuole davvero poco) adoro ascoltare., che non si guardino allo specchio, non palestrati (in forma eccessiva)
> ...


Ma tu quanti anni hai? Scusa per l'ardire.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Marzo 2013)

a me piacciono a distanza di sicurezza. E mai raccogliere la saponetta dopo la partita...


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tipo che somigli a lui?


Be', però è divertente trovare a casa uno così. Chi è?


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Be', però è divertente trovare a casa uno così. Chi è?


Uhm, però potrebbe essere una. Non ti dà sicurezze.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu quanti anni hai? Scusa per l'ardire.


42


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 42


Quindi ti piacciono sulla cinquantina abbondante.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Be', però è divertente trovare a casa uno così. Chi è?


Oceansize.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Be', però è divertente trovare a casa uno così. Chi è?


Ma come? non conosci il cugino It?


----------



## Innominata (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma come? non conosci il cugino It?


Iiiiihhhh, è vero!!!! Oddìo, ma IO quanti anni ho?
E' passato tanto tempo da quando veniva a far visita, comunque già veniva poco!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quindi ti piacciono sulla cinquantina *abbondante*.


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :up:


Sta fascinazione per gli uomini più vecchi, o molto più vecchi, non l'ho mai capita. Cioè, la capisco mica no, solo che boh.


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta fascinazione per gli uomini più vecchi, o molto più vecchi, non l'ho mai capita. Cioè, la capisco mica no, solo che boh.


  Il primo uomo è stato il papà, no? Lo si ricerca ancora. Poi, una volta trovatolo, lo si cornifica con uno più giovane, anche di tanto e allora torna l'equilibrio


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il primo uomo è stato il papà, no? Lo si ricerca ancora. *Poi, una volta trovatolo, lo si cornifica con uno più giovane*, anche di tanto e allora torna l'equilibrio



L'amante dell'amante?


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'amante dell'amante?


  Definizione di amante : colui che ama. L'amante ama l'amante, quindi è sempre amante dell'amante. Ma del suo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Definizione di amante : colui che ama. L'amante ama l'amante, quindi è sempre amante dell'amante. Ma del suo.


Mi sembra un farloccata. In ogni caso, ripeto, una si va a prendere come amante uno più vecchio assai che poi magari manco spigne. Boh. Vabbè.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta fascinazione per gli uomini più vecchi, o molto più vecchi, non l'ho mai capita. Cioè, la capisco mica no, solo che boh.


chiarissimo come sempre:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il primo uomo è stato il papà, no? Lo si ricerca ancora. Poi, una volta trovatolo, lo si cornifica con uno più giovane, anche di tanto e allora torna l'equilibrio



Ho un rapporto splendido con mio padre e non ho bisogno di cercarlo in altri uomini
Io ho fatto il contrario ho un marito della mia età e l'ho tradito con uno molto più vecchio


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sembra un farloccata. In ogni caso, ripeto, una si va a prendere come amante uno più vecchio assai che poi magari manco spigne. Boh. Vabbè.


No comment


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sembra un farloccata. In ogni caso, ripeto, una si va a prendere come amante uno più vecchio assai che poi magari manco spigne. Boh. Vabbè.


  Mondo vario.


----------



## oceansize (21 Marzo 2013)

Anche a me, sempre piaciuti più vecchi, anche 15 anni in più, adesso però guardo anche quelli più giovani :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sta fascinazione per gli uomini più vecchi, o molto più vecchi, non l'ho mai capita. Cioè, la capisco mica no, solo che boh.


io non la capisco ...
cioè mica voglio uno che sembra mio nonno...
poi bhó 
attualmente vedo "vecchi" anche i coetanei...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non la capisco ...
> cioè mica voglio uno che sembra mio nonno...
> poi bhó
> *attualmente vedo "vecchi" anche i coetanei*...


pure io. Un dramma quello.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nell'altro 3D si parlava di panza o non panza, così ci apro un 3D :mexican:
> non vuole essere riduttivo del solo aspetto fisico, ma così, per gioco, per sapere i gusti delle forumiste in fatto di uomini, comincio io:
> 
> Panza SI'!!!
> ...



panza assolutamente si. 
E sui grossi pensavo di no, mentre invece Man essendo due metri per 100 chili...mmmhhhh quanto attizzo. 
Però mi piacciono gli scuri. Occhi e capelli. In sovrappeso. Morbidi diciamo.
Barba e baffi li odio e mi fanno letteralmente vomitare.
Non potrei mai e poi baciare qualcuno barbuto o baffuto.
Il massimo che posso tollerare sono tre giorni di barba.
Poi basta. Mi vengono in mente le piattole  e sto lontana.
Non amo quelli con i capelli lunghi, mi fanno un pò impressione, meno della barba ma siamo li.
Se poi l'uomo è con la coda cappelluta :bleah:
Riportino bocciato in toto.

ah, e sono "pedofila" ho sempre attirato e sono sempre stata attirata da uomini più giovani,, minimo 5 anni.
Man è l'unico più vecchio.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

in che senso? gusti sugli uomini?

oggettivamente? o come possibile compagno? cioè l'uomo che stuzzica l'ormone? 

sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Anche a me, sempre piaciuti più vecchi, anche 15 ani in più, *adesso però guardo anche quelli più giovani *:carneval:



buongustaia....


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pure io. Un dramma quello.


tempo fa sono andata ad un pranzo di cclasse di solito non 
vado mai non mi piacciono queste tristi rimpatriate...
poi un pranzo ... mha...ero lì per li un po' scettica 
portiamo anche i coniugi cosa che io non ho fatto ,per rispetto di 
quelli che sono single per scelta (naturalmente) , ho detto che ero 
separata....anche perché tanto mio marito non si sarebbe presentato...
comunque  dio mio erano 20 che non vedevo queste persone 
e il mio scetticismo si è trasformato in paura ...
così mi sono messa in un angolo a bere e fumare per dimenticare 
poi mio marito è venuto a raccattarmi ... già sapeva che l'avrei presa male ...


----------



## oceansize (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in che senso? gusti sugli uomini?
> 
> ...


quello in grassetto 
così, per giocare un po', quale è il tipo di uomo che ti attrae fisicamente. Tipo in un gruppo di ragazzi quale è quello che guardi.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tempo fa sono andata ad un pranzo di cclasse di solito non
> vado mai non mi piacciono queste tristi rimpatriate...
> poi un pranzo ... mha...ero lì per li un po' scettica
> portiamo anche i coniugi cosa che io non ho fatto ,per rispetto di
> ...


Sono andata una sola volta ad una cena di leva.
Sono scappata tra il primo e il secondo.

I casi sono due.
O sono io una miracolata o loro li portavano veramente, ma veramente male. Ma anche mentalmente.
:unhappy:


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> quello in grassetto
> così, per giocare un po', quale è il tipo di uomo che ti attrae fisicamente. Tipo in un gruppo di ragazzi quale è quello che guardi.


Ciao 

grazie ...  ...

più che altro, quello invisibile ... 
che fa parte, e nollo stesso tempo no ... 
sereno, soddisfatto ... sicuro ... 
pieno d'interessi ... aperto ...
scherzoso ... 

preferibilmente curato ... no, deve essere curato ... 
snello ... non per forza tipo sportivo ... 
scarpe pulite ... 
se ha pochi capelli ... meglio quasi rasati (cortini)
occhi ... che parlano da sè ... 

fattore di pelle ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nell'altro 3D si parlava di panza o non panza, così ci apro un 3D :mexican:
> non vuole essere riduttivo del solo aspetto fisico, ma così, per gioco, per sapere i gusti delle forumiste in fatto di uomini, comincio io:
> 
> Panza SI'!!!
> ...


Mi piacciono castani e con occhi scuri, Mani curate e volitive, ma deve soprattutto farmi ridere e sorridere, non deve mentire e qui è stata dura trovarlo .... Poi magari mente pure lui ma per ora mi sembra coerente ed affidabile :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono andata una sola volta ad una cena di leva.
> Sono scappata tra il primo e il secondo.
> 
> I casi sono due.
> ...


E se anche loro ti vedessero così?:unhappy:
Mai pensato ?
io si ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie ...  ...
> 
> ...


Ohibò.


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E se anche loro ti vedessero così?:unhappy:
> Mai pensato ?
> io si ...



io no.
Non sono cieca e mi vedo allo specchio.
Sono una strafiga spaziale. Rachitica ma spaziale.




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io no.
> Non sono cieca e mi vedo allo specchio.
> Sono una strafiga spaziale. Rachitica ma spaziale.
> 
> ...



anche se oggi un cretino mi ha chiesto se avevo bisogno di aiuto per atraversare la strada.
Ma era sicuramente cieco.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tempo fa sono andata ad un pranzo di cclasse di solito non
> vado mai non mi piacciono queste tristi rimpatriate...
> poi un pranzo ... mha...ero lì per li un po' scettica
> portiamo anche i coniugi cosa che io non ho fatto ,p*er rispetto di
> ...


Eh? Ma perchè?!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh? Ma perchè?!


perché mi andava di raccontare stà palla...
non mi piace far sapere in giro troppe verità ...


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ohibò.


le scarpe raccontano molto ... 

almeno a me ... :mrgreen: ...

riesco proprio a fare dei film. 

se poi vedo anche che calzini hanno ... 

quella può diventare la prova finale. 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io no.
> Non sono cieca e mi vedo allo specchio.
> Sono una strafiga spaziale. Rachitica ma spaziale.
> 
> ...


da che galassia provieni?




Tebe ha detto:


> anche se oggi un cretino mi ha chiesto se avevo bisogno di aiuto per atraversare la strada.
> Ma era sicuramente cieco.


Sicuramente infatti ti avrà chiesto una mano per attraversare ...


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> perché mi andava di raccontare stà palla...
> non mi piace far sapere in giro troppe verità ...


Ma che palla sarebbe dire che sei separata quando sei sposata? Cercavi qualcuno?


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sembra un farloccata. In ogni caso, ripeto, una si va a prendere come amante uno più vecchio assai che poi magari manco spigne. Boh. Vabbè.


secondo me hai qualche problema con  l'anagrafe, è acclarato. se sarò ancora viva vorrò sentire la tua opinione quado avrai l'età dei" vecchietti"


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me hai qualche problema con  l'anagrafe, è acclarato. se sarò ancora viva vorrò sentire la tua opinione quado avrai l'età dei" vecchietti"


Io non considero mica un cinquantenne abbondante un vecchio. L'età, per la verità, è più un cruccio tuo che mio.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non considero mica un cinquantenne abbondante un vecchio. L'età, per la verità, è più un cruccio tuo che mio.


sarà.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io non considero mica un cinquantenne abbondante un vecchio. L'età, per la verità, è più un cruccio tuo che mio.


E allora perché quell'uscita infelice quotando me?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E allora perché quell'uscita infelice quotando me?


Infelice un cazzo, tanto per cominciare. Che se non capite non è colpa mia. Io con una donna più vecchia di me, se mi piace, ci andrei eccome, come in effetti ci sono andato. Il punto è sentirsi attratti SOLO da uomini molto più grandi. Ma per me non è certo un cruccio.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infelice un cazzo, tanto per cominciare. Che se non capite non è colpa mia. Io con una donna più vecchia di me, se mi piace, ci andrei eccome, come in effetti ci sono andato. Il punto è sentirsi attratti SOLO da uomini molto più grandi. Ma per me non è certo un cruccio.


Infelice era sul fatto che non spinge ecc ecc
Non ho detto solo, ho detto che tendenzialmente mi attraggono di più
Mi sembri leggermente irritato


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Infelice un cazzo, tanto per cominciare. Che se non capite non è colpa mia*. Io con una donna più vecchia di me, se mi piace, ci andrei eccome, come in effetti ci sono andato. Il punto è sentirsi attratti SOLO da uomini molto più grandi. Ma per me non è certo un cruccio.


sei sempre lo stesso cafoncello da discount, dormi bene.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Infelice era sul fatto che non spinge ecc ecc
> Non ho detto solo, ho detto che tendenzialmente mi attraggono di più
> Mi sembri leggermente irritato


Ma infelice una sega. Se vogliamo raccontarcela allora possiamo anche dirci che un sessantenne o quasi a letto ha la stessa resa di una con vent'anni e più di meno, magari corroborati dal Micione che ci enumererà le sue doti atletiche da trentenne col cazzo sempre in tiro che manco un pornodivo sotto viagra e le fa tutte secche compresa la moglie tutte le sere. Poi si, l'esperienza blablabla, le coccole blablabla. Infelice perchè ti prendo sul vivo, mica per altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sempre lo stesso cafoncello da discount, dormi bene.


Ciao nonna.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infelice una sega. Se vogliamo raccontarcela allora possiamo anche dirci che un sessantenne o quasi a letto ha la stessa resa di una con vent'anni e più di meno, magari corroborati dal Micione che ci enumererà le sue doti atletiche da trentenne col cazzo sempre in tiro che manco un pornodivo sotto viagra e le fa tutte secche compresa la moglie tutte le sere. Poi si, l'esperienza blablabla, le coccole blablabla. Infelice perchè ti prendo sul vivo, mica per altro.


Come lo sai se tu non hai provato ad avere quell'età? A ventanni sapevi come saresti stato e come ti saresti sentito ora?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei sempre lo stesso cafoncello da discount, dormi bene.


questo non te lo permetto.
Joey sa il fatto suo.

Ma capisco pure che la vetta del 49 sia durissima per una donna...

Sai mia nonna diceva sempre di avere 79 anni...anche quando ne aveva 83...

Si tirava su il vestito e diceva a mio nonno...ben ben ben...non so mia ancora da trare via...

Mio nonno diceva Oh gesù, moleghe che te si na vecia de otanta ani, e ghemo finio con quele robe lì.

Poi io e lui uscivamo e lo vedevo incontrare la sua amica del cuore!
La tenerezza che sprigionavano loro due era qualcosa di così nostalgico...

Quasi timidi ed emozionati...
Te ricordito? Ah che bei tempi...eh ma eravamo giovini....che mondo...desso...tuto cambià...

Nonno ma chi è quella bellissima signora lì? Ha due occhi così dolci e giovani...

E lui...
Quela lì la iera la me putana al casin...battaglie da fogo...quanto ridere...quante ciacole...e che caresse dopo...ah le so caresse....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma infelice una sega. Se vogliamo raccontarcela allora possiamo anche dirci che un sessantenne o quasi a letto ha la stessa resa di una con vent'anni e più di meno, magari corroborati dal Micione che ci enumererà le sue doti atletiche da trentenne col cazzo sempre in tiro che manco un pornodivo sotto viagra e le fa tutte secche compresa la moglie tutte le sere. Poi si, l'esperienza blablabla, le coccole blablabla. Infelice perchè ti prendo sul vivo, mica per altro.


Guarda sul vivo una cosa del genere proprio no. 
Non posso vantare chissà quante esperienze e non aveva 60 anni ma ti assicuro che lamentarsi sarebbe stato da Fuori di testa. Poi non dico che siano tutti così...
Coccole? No guarda sei proprio fuori strada..........


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come lo sai se tu non hai provato ad avere quell'età? A ventanni sapevi come saresti stato e come ti saresti sentito ora?


Sono entrato nel corpo del Micione durante un esperimento di proiezione astrale.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono entrato nel corpo del Micione durante un esperimento di proiezione astrale.


Hai visto dentro tutti i bigliettini che ha lasciato?
Ce ne sono almeno cento con scritto sopra: Maestra insegna
Dugento con scritto: Ahahahahaha...contastro da cornaredo...come friggono...come s'incazzano...hai visto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sono entrato nel corpo del Micione durante un esperimento di proiezione astrale.


 e allora non è più efficiente come dice? Mi hai dato una delusione non superabile :unhappy::carneval:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Guarda sul vivo una cosa del genere proprio no.
> Non posso vantare chissà quante esperienze e non aveva 60 anni ma ti assicuro che lamentarsi sarebbe stato da Fuori di testa. Poi non dico che siano tutti così...
> Coccole? No guarda sei proprio fuori strada..........


E allora infelice di che? Perchè, se non ti tocca? Farfie, dai. Fai la brava che sennò poi me ritrovo pure Perplesso che salta fuori tipo pupazzo a molla che me le vuole suonare. Abbozzala.


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> questo non te lo permetto.
> Joey sa il fatto suo.
> 
> Ma capisco pure che la vetta del 49 sia durissima per una donna...
> ...


dolce conte.
a parte il fatto che a maggio sono 50 tondi, ti ho già ripetutamente spiegato che ho fattoil mio tempo ed ho avuto la mia buona parte di seduzione.oggi dalla vita mi aspetto altro
giurin giuretta


----------



## Tebina (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> e allora non è più efficiente come dice? Mi hai dato una delusione non superabile :unhappy::carneval:



...eri interessata?
A Brunè...anche tu in carenza?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dolce conte.
> a parte il fatto che a maggio sono 50 tondi, ti ho già ripetutamente spiegato che ho fattoil mio tempo ed ho avuto la mia buona parte di seduzione.oggi dalla vita mi aspetto altro
> giurin giuretta


Guarda che per la pensione è presto assai.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che palla sarebbe dire che sei separata quando sei sposata? Cercavi qualcuno?


È una palla come un'altra no!
Per cercare qualcuno devi essere separato?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora infelice di che? Perchè, se non ti tocca? Farfie, dai. Fai la brava che sennò poi me ritrovo pure Perplesso che salta fuori tipo pupazzo a molla che me le vuole suonare. Abbozzala.


Ma tu commenti le cose solo se ti senti toccato? Hai fatto una battuta sugli uomini maturi. Ne ho conosciuto uno e ho commentato. Non capisco il tuo alterrarti ma tant'é....
Guarda sono in un ps e sto cercando di far passare il tempo. Quindi alternarmi per una stronzata mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> ...eri interessata?
> A Brunè...anche tu in carenza?


Speravo in un vibratore almeno tiepido :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebina (21 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Speravo in un vibratore almeno tiepido :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



mettiti in fila.
E' come essere in tempo di guerra.
Non si butta via niente.



jesus


----------



## Brunetta (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebina ha detto:


> mettiti in fila.
> E' come essere in tempo di guerra.
> Non si butta via niente.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie ...  ...
> 
> ...


Mi hai praticamente fatto una dichiarazione d'amore!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora infelice di che? Perchè, se non ti tocca? Farfie, dai. Fai la brava che sennò poi me ritrovo pure Perplesso che salta fuori tipo pupazzo a molla che me le vuole suonare. Abbozzala.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dolce conte.
> a parte il fatto che a maggio sono 50 tondi, ti ho già ripetutamente spiegato che ho fattoil mio tempo ed ho avuto la mia buona parte di seduzione.oggi dalla vita mi aspetto altro
> giurin giuretta


E io non ci credo no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E sentiamo di grazia che ti aspetti dalla vita?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda che per la pensione è presto assai.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi hai praticamente fatto una dichiarazione d'amore!


Urka. Coincidi? Che naso (che ho).


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E allora infelice di che? Perchè, se non ti tocca? Farfie, dai. Fai la brava che sennò poi me ritrovo pure Perplesso che salta fuori tipo pupazzo a molla che me le vuole suonare. Abbozzala.


Partendo dal concetto che mi sta sulle palle parlare per altri utenti. Credo che 
Perplesso salti fuori quando la gente fa lo stronzo in maniera gratuita e non solo con me. Sa che so difendermi ma probabilmente si indispettisce quando qualcuno é gratuitamente cattivo e volutamente mi offende.
Non mi sembra il tuo caso......


----------



## Nocciola (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


>


Ecco joey di cosa parlo......


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi hai praticamente fatto una dichiarazione d'amore!


Ricordati le scarpe pulite, sennò è tutto inutile.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma tu commenti le cose solo se ti senti toccato? *Hai fatto una battuta sugli uomini maturi. Ne ho conosciuto uno e ho commentato. *Non capisco il tuo alterrarti ma tant'é....
> Guarda sono in un ps e sto cercando di far passare il tempo. Quindi alternarmi per una stronzata mi sembra eccessivo.


Farfà, non mi piacciono i paraculismi. Non è infelice un cazzo di nulla, è la verità. Se la reputi infelice è perchè hai conosciuto uno di cinquant'anni e picco suonati per il quale ci stai ancora sotto. Ecco perchè, peraltro, ti senti attirata ancora dal genere. Ebbasta che ps non son manco cosa vuol dire. Polizia di Stato? Ti hanno arrestata?


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Letto qua e la...
Non sono originale:
Pancia assolutamente si. Ma proprio si. 
Signori maturi anche. Se fascinosi.
Van bene anche molto maturi.
Alla anthony hopkins.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Letto qua e la...
> Non sono originale:
> Pancia assolutamente si. Ma proprio si.
> Signori maturi anche. Se fascinosi.
> ...


E che ne dici di Jack Nicholson?
O di lui...eheheheheeheh...
Aspetta....John Beluschi?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E che ne dici di Jack Nicholson?
> O di lui...eheheheheeheh...
> Aspetta....*John Beluschi*?


Ah bè, a quello basta togliere qualche verme, una spruzzatina di deodorante e torna come nuovo. Sai poi che scopate.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ricordati le scarpe pulite, sennò è tutto inutile.


Ecco, hai tirato fuori proprio il mio lato debole.
Sporche mi danno fastidio, ma pulite con me durano poco....


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

vedo che la pancia attira parecchio,
 nessuna che abbia accennato, non so..
ad un bel pacco, ad un culo stretto e turgido.
come mai?
non è che siete tutte in "abbndanza" è difficilmente
si coglierebbe l'estetica della "panzetta"?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Urka. Coincidi? Che naso (che ho).


Chiedi alle donzelle di Tradi che mi hanno conosciuto di persona


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi hai praticamente fatto una dichiarazione d'amore!





Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ecco, hai tirato fuori proprio il mio lato debole.
> Sporche mi danno fastidio, ma pulite con me durano poco....



Ciao :smile: ...

per le scarpe non farti dei problemi. intendevo curati, più che altro   ... 

ma prova finale: i calzini di che colore sono  ...

sienne


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, a quello basta togliere qualche verme, una spruzzatina di deodorante e torna come nuovo. Sai poi che scopate.


jn effetti c'è
 il RIGOR MORTIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> jn effetti c'è
> il RIGOR MORTIS!!!!!!!!


Sì, ma mò tu dimmi una sui quaranta che ce fa con Anthony Hopkins. Voglio dire, fascino sicuramente, grandi chiacchierate, coccole, bacetti, che cazzo ne so, intimità, complicità, quello che vuoi. Epperò scopaci, dai.


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma mò tu dimmi una sui quaranta che ce fa con Anthony Hopkins. Voglio dire, fascino sicuramente, grandi chiacchierate, coccole, bacetti, che cazzo ne so, intimità, complicità, quello che vuoi. Epperò scopaci, dai.


sry 

non posso aiutare.
fantasia zero. 

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma mò tu dimmi una sui quaranta che ce fa con Anthony Hopkins. Voglio dire, fascino sicuramente, grandi chiacchierate, coccole, bacetti, che cazzo ne so, intimità, complicità, quello che vuoi. Epperò scopaci, dai.


Ma chi sarebbe "sui quaranta"?
Io ne devo ancora compiere trenta. Tse'!
Adesso non è che frequenti sir hopkins quotidianamente, ho immagini di scopabilita' legate a film non recenti.
Ma hopkins de "la macchia umana" altro che se me lo scoperei. Senza nemmeno aprire un post in confessionale!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io non ci credo no?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> E sentiamo di grazia che ti aspetti dalla vita?


d'invecchiare con l'uomo che amo e poter vedere i figli di mia figlia. di continuare a lavorare con la passione che non mi ha mai abbandonato,ad essere curiosa delle cose che non so e di sapere se prima o poi anche beautiful finirà


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma mò tu dimmi una sui quaranta che ce fa con Anthony Hopkins. Voglio dire, fascino sicuramente, grandi chiacchierate, coccole, bacetti, che cazzo ne so, intimità, complicità, quello che vuoi. Epperò scopaci, dai.


cè sempre la... POMPA PENIENA!!!!!!!! 
eppoi c'ha un pacco de soldi.
lo sai che molte donne e *gay*  fanno l'amore con il soldi e con il potere?
secondo te perchè ti piace cosi tanto il BERLUSCa??????


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbe "sui quaranta"?
> Io ne devo ancora compiere trenta. Tse'!
> Adesso non è che frequenti sir hopkins quotidianamente, ho immagini di scopabilita' legate a film non recenti.
> *Ma hopkins de "la macchia umana" altro che se me lo scoperei. *Senza nemmeno aprire un post in confessionale!!


Ma tu ne devi ancora compiere trenta e hai una storia di alti e bassi con sto tizio che va avanti dal liceo, quindi? Vabbè, mi stavo riallacciando all'altro thread. Comunque. All'epoca Hopkins aveva tipo sessantasei anni. Che dire, buona fortuna.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (21 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao :smile: ...
> 
> per le scarpe non farti dei problemi. intendevo curati, più che altro   ...
> 
> ...


Neri o grigi. 
Ho vinto quaccheccosa?


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> d'invecchiare con l'uomo che amo e poter vedere i figli di mia figlia. di continuare a lavorare con la passione che non mi ha mai abbandonato,ad essere curiosa delle cose che non so e di sapere se prima o poi anche beautiful finirà


Lacrime sui titoli di coda. Chiudete il thread.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (21 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> d'invecchiare con l'uomo che amo e poter vedere i figli di mia figlia. di continuare a lavorare con la passione che non mi ha mai abbandonato,ad essere curiosa delle cose che non so e di sapere se prima o poi anche beautiful finirà


Ma ancora danno biutiful? 
Sono fuori dal mondo


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah bè, a quello basta togliere qualche verme, una spruzzatina di deodorante e torna come nuovo. Sai poi che scopate.



CADAVERI....:inlove:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Chiedi alle donzelle di Tradi che mi hanno conosciuto di persona



confermo.
Lo posso dire che eravamo in motel?












(Lothar dice che sono la regina dei motel e fa brutto dire che ci sono andata solo con man in tutta la mia vita, a parte con nick amore segreto naturalmente)


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> jn effetti c'è
> il *RIGOR MORTIS*!!!!!!!!


:inlove::inlove:

smettetela...


----------



## sienne (21 Marzo 2013)

Ciao

per oggi tutto chiuso ... comunque hai azzeccato. 


ma non ti facevo "trasparente" ... 

sienne


----------



## AnnaKarenina (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu ne devi ancora compiere trenta e hai una storia di alti e bassi con sto tizio che va avanti dal liceo, quindi? Vabbè, mi stavo riallacciando all'altro thread. Comunque. All'epoca Hopkins aveva tipo sessantasei anni. Che dire, buona fortuna.



No non ero al liceo.
Ero al secondo anno di università.
Vent'anni, appunto.
(All'epoca 66enne... Buttalo via...)
(Non paragonatelo al nano priapico che vomito, per piacere... 
Una cosa e' potere e cultura.
Una cosa e' puttanierismo e barbarie).


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Chiedi alle donzelle di Tradi che mi hanno conosciuto di persona



in effetti direi di sì!


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> vedo che la pancia attira parecchio,
> nessuna che abbia accennato, non so..
> ad un bel pacco, ad un culo stretto e turgido.
> come mai?
> ...


il bel pacco è scontato...
se scatta l'ormone ma poi non fai 
figurone
no grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> No non ero al liceo.
> Ero al secondo anno di università.
> Vent'anni, appunto.
> (*All'epoca 66enne... Buttalo via...*)
> ...


Ma buttalo via no, per carità. Solo che una che si fa un amante per poi non scoparci (o poco e male) è come quella che vuol vuol farsi l'idromassaggio a furia di scoreggiare nella tinozza da bagno. Cioè si fa pure, ma non è certo il massimo, tipo. Cazzo, trentasei anni di più, oh. Se poi uno dall'amante cerca soprattutto "altro" oltre a dell'ottimo sesso o anche solo sesso, è un altro discorso.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttalo via no, per carità. Solo che una che si fa un amante per poi non scoparci (o poco e male) è come quella che vuol vuol farsi l'idromassaggio a furia di scoreggiare nella tinozza da bagno. Cioè si fa pure, ma non è certo il massimo, tipo. Cazzo, trentasei anni di più, oh. Se poi uno dall'amante cerca soprattutto "altro" oltre a dell'ottimo sesso o anche solo sesso, è un altro discorso.


Quito
a parte il pezzo della vasca idromassagio...


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quito
> a parte il pezzo della vasca idromassagio...



allora quello lo quito io:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quito
> a parte il pezzo della vasca idromassagio...


però rende bene l'idea.
mica stiamo qui a pettinar le bambole...


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora quello lo quito io:rotfl:


:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> però rende bene l'idea.
> mica stiamo qui a pettinar le bambole...


Che renda bene l'idea ok
ma lo trovo di cattivo gusto....


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma buttalo via no, per carità. Solo che una che si fa un amante per poi non scoparci (o poco e male) è come quella che vuol vuol farsi l'idromassaggio a furia di scoreggiare nella tinozza da bagno. Cioè si fa pure, ma non è certo il massimo, tipo. Cazzo, trentasei anni di più, oh. Se poi uno dall'amante cerca soprattutto "altro" oltre a dell'ottimo sesso o anche solo sesso, è un altro discorso.



perchè mi sento presa in causa?

Ho la coda pavonata di paglia _per caso_?


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè mi sento presa in causa?
> 
> Ho la coda pavonata di paglia _per caso_?



o forse hai una tinozza da bagno?

:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> o forse hai una tinozza da bagno?
> 
> :rotfl:



stavo per scriverlo io:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> stavo per scriverlo io:rotfl:


no, c'ha l'amante settantenne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> o forse hai una tinozza da bagno?
> 
> :rotfl:


no, ma scoreggio con sommo godimento dentro la vasca da bagno.
Tu non lo fai?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> no, c'ha l'amante settantenne...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
che stronzo! (affettuosamente ovvio)

E comunque non ce l'ho più e non era manco di 60 anni dai...mi piacciono vivi anche se non sembra


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, ma scoreggio con sommo godimento dentro la vasca da bagno.
> Tu non lo fai?



no, ma solo perchè faccio la doccia

pensa che ho la jacuzzi, ma non la uso mai, anzi usavo la pompa come nascondiglio:singleeye:


----------



## Spider (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, ma scoreggio con sommo godimento dentro la vasca da bagno.
> Tu non lo fai?


scherzi!
pensa se l'idromassage è stato inventato cosi...
hanno cominciato, hanno provato...
ma tu guarda che idea!
che idea!
ecco l'IDROMASSAGE (alla francese, è meglio)!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, ma solo perchè faccio la doccia
> 
> pensa che ho la jacuzzi, ma non la uso mai, anzi usavo la pompa come nascondiglio:singleeye:



...la domanda sorge spontanea.
Cosa ci nascondevi dentro la pompa dell'idromassaggio?


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> scherzi!
> pensa se l'idromassage è stato inventato cosi...
> hanno cominciato, hanno provato...
> ma tu guarda che idea!
> ...



fico, non lo sapevo!
Che perla di storia! Grazie Spider
:festa:fff:


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...la domanda sorge spontanea.
> Cosa ci nascondevi dentro la pompa dell'idromassaggio?



sapessi...


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> sapessi...



ennò, non puoi fare così.

Alla povera Tebina poi?
_
Flapflap_


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ennò, non puoi fare così.
> 
> Alla povera Tebina poi?
> _
> Flapflap_



mp:singleeye:


----------



## Tebe (21 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> mp:singleeye:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Il fatto che ci nascondessi le barchette di carta per paura che te le rapissero gli alieni ha delle affinità con una certa piscina.


O cazzo.
Un segno del destino.
E' stato quello che ha fatto inziare la tua storia con Ultimos


----------



## free (21 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oddio che tasto dolente hai toccato!:singleeye:
speriamo che ritorni per maggio, che mi serve
...insieme ad Ultimo Sangre


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Eh mi sa di si, che sono una che dal l'amante cerca anche altro oltre ottimo sesso.
C'avro' la clitoride nel cervello.
Perché se non mi si fotte di testa... Il resto vabbe'... Non regge il paragone.


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh mi sa di si, che sono una che dal l'amante cerca anche altro oltre ottimo sesso.
> C'avro' la clitoride nel cervello.
> Perché se non mi si fotte di testa... Il resto vabbe'... Non regge il paragone.


mia cara...siamo in tante qui dentro che abbiamo la clitoride nel cervello.
Una grandissima fregatura.
Riduce il sesso extra quasi a zero.

Una piaga d'Egitto praticamente


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Farfà, non mi piacciono i paraculismi. Non è infelice un cazzo di nulla, è la verità. Se la reputi infelice è perchè hai conosciuto uno di cinquant'anni e picco suonati per il quale ci stai ancora sotto. Ecco perchè, peraltro, ti senti attirata ancora dal genere. Ebbasta che ps non son manco cosa vuol dire. Polizia di Stato? Ti hanno arrestata?


Ps è pronto soccorso e sono le 4 del mattino e sono ancora qui....
Se per starci ancora sotto intendi che lo penso, si certo ci mancherebbe altro.
La tua é una generalizzazione che puó essere anche valida ma ci sono casi d casi tutto qui.
E sinceramente non capisco questi toni non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di così allucinante per incazzarti cosí.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

spero solo che non sia nulla di grave


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh mi sa di si, che sono una che dal l'amante cerca anche altro oltre *ottimo sesso*.
> C'avro' la clitoride nel cervello.
> Perché se non mi si fotte di testa... Il resto vabbe'... Non regge il paragone.


Ma ottimo sesso con uno di quasi settant'anni la vedo dura. Poi, chiaramente, bisogna vedere uno/a che aspettative ha. Che poi io sono attrattissimo (...) dal cervello, dalla personalità. Epperò se poi non si combina niente oppure poco o nulla che stiamo a fa? Mica siamo amanti. Saremmo tutt'al più amici senza benefits. Capirai.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ps è pronto soccorso e sono le 4 del mattino e sono ancora qui....
> Se per starci ancora sotto intendi che lo penso, si certo ci mancherebbe altro.
> La tua é una generalizzazione che puó essere anche valida ma ci sono casi d casi tutto qui.
> E sinceramente non capisco questi toni non mi sembra di aver detto nulla di così allucinante per incazzarti cosí.


Se alle quattro del mattino stai ancora lì o ti hanno rifilato un codice bianchissimo oppure è qualcosa di un po' più importante. Spero non si tratti della seconda ipotesi. Poi si, ci sono casi e casi, ovviamente. Ma di sicuro uno di cinquantacinque anni non ha le prestazioni che poteva avere a trent'anni.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se alle quattro del mattino stai ancora lì o ti hanno rifilato un codice bianchissimo oppure è qualcosa di un po' più importante. Spero non si tratti della seconda ipotesi. Poi si, ci sono casi e casi, ovviamente. Ma di sicuro uno di cinquantacinque anni non ha le prestazioni che poteva avere a trent'anni.


forse lo imparerai crescendo ma non sono le prestazioni e le performances da ginnasti che appagano una donna,sicuramente non tutte


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse lo imparerai crescendo ma non sono le prestazioni e le performances da ginnasti che appagano una donna,sicuramente non tutte


Ma quali ginnasti, Minni. Mica parlo di chissà quali performances. Ma qualcosa ci dovrà pur stare. Gesù ne ho trovate di donne, di ragazze anche, che sono andate coi cinquantenni e, si, magari fascino e tutto, ma insomma non era nulla di che. Essù. Che poi una donna possa trovare appagante anche uno che non è che fa godere chissà come ma ha anche altre qualità non lo metto certo in dubbio e l'ho anche scritto. E comunque, svegliona, non assumere quel tono materno da vecchiona imputridita, che tra me e te ci sono dodici anni, mica trenta. Io non sono un ragazzino, tu non sei una vecchia e se ti prendo ti faccio il culo a strisce. Occhio.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quali ginnasti, Minni. Mica parlo di chissà quali performances. Ma qualcosa ci dovrà pur stare. Gesù ne ho trovate di donne, di ragazze anche, che sono andate coi cinquantenni e, si, magari fascino e tutto, ma insomma non era nulla di che. Essù. Che poi una donna possa trovare appagante anche uno che non è che fa godere chissà come ma ha anche altre qualità non lo metto certo in dubbio e l'ho anche scritto. E comunque, svegliona, non assumere quel tono materno da vecchiona imputridita, che tra me e te ci sono dodici anni, mica trenta. Io non sono un ragazzino, tu non sei una vecchia *e se ti prendo ti faccio il culo a strisce*. Occhio.


sono abituata a ben altro.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono abituata a ben altro.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero solo che non sia nulla di grave




è tutto ok! 
ora sta a casa e sta riposando... 
appena la sento vi aggiorno ..


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è tutto ok!
> ora sta a casa e sta riposando...
> appena la sento vi aggiorno ..


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è tutto ok!
> ora sta a casa e sta riposando...
> appena la sento vi aggiorno ..


grazie


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> è tutto ok!
> ora sta a casa e sta riposando...
> appena la sento vi aggiorno ..


http://www.latinatoday.it/cronaca/limone-ano-capitone-terracina.html


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> http://www.latinatoday.it/cronaca/limone-ano-capitone-terracina.html



joey...è una cosa seria... :unhappy:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> joey...è una cosa seria... :unhappy:


Se stava appresso al forum a rispondere alle mie fesserie non credo. Poi arrivi tu scrivi pure che è tutto ok, quindi. E comunque anche la notizia è roba seria, che se la sono vista brutta, i coniugi porconi.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se alle quattro del mattino stai ancora lì o ti hanno rifilato un codice bianchissimo oppure è qualcosa di un po' più importante. Spero non si tratti della seconda ipotesi. Poi si, ci sono casi e casi, ovviamente. Ma di sicuro uno di cinquantacinque anni non ha le prestazioni che poteva avere a trent'anni.



Tu come sempre parli per preconcetti...io vado mille volte meglio ora di allora.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se stava appresso al forum a rispondere alle mie fesserie non credo. Poi arrivi tu scrivi pure che è tutto ok, quindi. E comunque anche la notizia è roba seria, che se la sono vista brutta, i coniugi porconi.


forse perchè non era lei a stare male ed era in attesa di una risposta e magari alle 3 del mattino stava cercando di scaricare la tensione?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> forse perchè non era lei a stare male ed era in attesa di una risposta e magari alle 3 del mattino stavo cercando di scaricare la tensione?



Che non fosse lei era chiaro. Simò, Dio buono eh. Ragiona. Se lei alle quattro del mattino scaricava la tensione con me invece che sbattendo la testa al muro vuol dire che non era poi così grave. E se è tutto ok, come scrivi, e ci scherzo sopra non sto facendo male o mancando di rispetto a chicchessia. Non mi fate incazzare con le stronzate, che sento la primavera e sono suscettibile.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu come sempre parli per preconcetti...io vado mille volte meglio ora di allora.


Tu potresti essere l'esponente di una minoranza. Le minoranze esistono. La maggioranza non va in cerca di conquiste e guarda la tv con la birra in mano accarezzandosi la pancia (o anche facendo cose più consone). JB non sa quale "anziano" sarà.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey, tanto per chiarire. Se stai 10 ore in un ps e ti danno notizie ogni 3/4 o ammazzi il tempo o tiri le craniate. Fortunatamente solo uno spavento ed é tutto ok.
Sull'argomento non dico più nulla perché ti vedo molto convinto delle tue idee (che credo siano solo ipotetiche non avendo tu scopato con un ultra cinquantenne  ). Io mi baso su esperienza vissuta. Poi esisteranno 50 enni negati o che non ce la fanno come esistonp 30 enni che pensano ancora che visto che fisicamente hanno un altri tipo di prestanza  questo basti a far godere una donna. 
Io la chiuderei anche qui


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tu come sempre parli per preconcetti...io vado mille volte meglio ora di allora.


Ma infatti eccoti qui, puntuale come se avessi aperto una scatoletta di Whiskas.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Joey, tanto per chiarire. Se stai 10 ore in un ps e ti danno notizie ogni 3/4 o ammazzi il tempo o tiri le craniate. *Fortunatamente solo uno spavento ed é tutto ok.
> *Sull'argomento non dico più nulla perché ti vedo molto convinto delle tue idee (che credo siano solo ipotetiche non avendo tu scopato con un ultra cinquantenne  ). Io mi baso su esperienza vissuta. Poi esisteranno 50 enni negati o che non ce la fanno come esistonp 30 enni che pensano ancora che visto che fisicamente hanno un altri tipo di prestanza questo basti a far godere una donna.
> Io la chiuderei anche qui


Ma lo so. Gesù. Per resto lascia perdere dai, che fai bene.

P.S: Buongiorno.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Joey, tanto per chiarire. Se stai 10 ore in un ps e ti danno notizie ogni 3/4 o ammazzi il tempo o tiri le craniate. Fortunatamente solo uno spavento ed é tutto ok.
> Sull'argomento non dico più nulla perché ti vedo molto convinto delle tue idee (che credo siano solo ipotetiche non avendo tu scopato con un ultra cinquantenne  ). Io mi baso su esperienza vissuta. Poi esisteranno 50 enni negati o che non ce la fanno come esistonp 30 enni che pensano ancora che visto che fisicamente hanno un altri tipo di prestanza questo basti a far godere una donna.
> Io la chiuderei anche qui




bella lei 
:kiss:


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che non fosse lei era chiaro. Simò, Dio buono eh. Ragiona. Se lei alle quattro del mattino scaricava la tensione con me invece che sbattendo la testa al muro vuol dire che non era poi così grave. E se è tutto ok, come scrivi, e ci scherzo sopra non sto facendo male o mancando di rispetto a chicchessia. Non mi fate incazzare con le stronzate, che sento la primavera e sono suscettibile.


vabbè a me su ste cose non piace scherzare...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè a me su ste cose non piace scherzare...



Perchè tu sei un cuoricino di panna e ragioni con quello.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero solo che non sia nulla di grave


Grazie Minerva 
Tutto ok. Il mio papá che ultimamente ci ha preso gusto a farmi prendere qualche spavento di troppo 
Il mio vecchietto.....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Minerva
> Tutto ok. Il mio papá che ultimamente ci ha preso gusto a farmi prendere qualche spavento di troppo
> Il mio vecchietto.....


:amici:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Minerva
> Tutto ok. Il mio papá che ultimamente ci ha preso gusto a farmi prendere qualche spavento di troppo
> Il mio vecchietto.....



sono felice che tutto si sia risolto bene


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Nell'altro 3D si parlava di panza o non panza, così ci apro un 3D :mexican:
> non vuole essere riduttivo del solo aspetto fisico, ma così, per gioco, per sapere i gusti delle forumiste in fatto di uomini, comincio io:
> 
> Panza SI'!!!
> ...


mi piacciono più alti di me, con spalle e mani grandi, curati. più grandi di me...dei vecchietti!:mrgreen: coi peli...
niente palestrati eccessivi ma mi piace sentire il muscolo del bicipite quando mi abbracciano che mi stringe. insomma muscolo sano...non pompato.
non importa se ha tanti o pochi capelli ma devono essere corti. lunghi li porto io! aborro il riporto. 
se ha un po' di pancetta non è un problema ma se sembra incinto mi dispiace...
niente gambe a x. 
longilineo.
deve farmi ridere, essere allegro e spiritoso, non permaloso nè arrogante. sensibile e gentile. colto ed intelligente. non irascibile.
per ora è tutto...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

In sintesi: alle donne etero piacciono gli uomini etero che neanche lontanamente possano apparire vittime di un'apparenza effemminata e caratterialmente che siano intelligenti e non rompicoglioni.:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi: alle donne etero piacciono gli uomini etero che neanche lontanamente possano apparire vittime di un'apparenza effemminata e caratterialmente che siano intelligenti e non rompicoglioni.:carneval:


Ah, quindi piaccio io sempre e comunque...buon per me, ma non me ne sono mai accorto!!!


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

ho passato e passo la stessa ansia nei corridoi degli ospedali.
è il momento in cui sono loro ad essere fragili e ad aver bisogno di noi.che il cielo ce li conservi per tanto tempo ancora 





farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Minerva
> Tutto ok. Il mio papá che ultimamesere te ci ha preso gusto a farmi prendere qualche spavento di troppo
> Il mio vecchietto.....


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ah, quindi piaccio io sempre e comunque...buon per me, ma non me ne sono mai accorto!!!


Non soddisfi l'ultimo requisito :carneval:


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mi piacciono più alti di me, con spalle e *mani grandi*, curati. più grandi di me...dei vecchietti!:mrgreen: coi peli...
> niente palestrati eccessivi ma mi piace sentire il muscolo del bicipite quando mi abbracciano che mi stringe. insomma muscolo sano...non pompato.
> non importa se ha tanti o pochi capelli ma devono essere corti. lunghi li porto io! aborro il riporto.
> se ha un po' di pancetta non è un problema ma se sembra incinto mi dispiace...
> ...


mi spiegate il motivo per il quale vi piacciono gli uomini con le mani grandi?
io ho le mani normali
ho capito ora perchè non pesco mai un casso.....


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho passato e passo la stessa ansia nei corridoi degli ospedali.
> è il momento in cui sono loro ad essere fragili e ad aver bisogno di noi.che il cielo ce li conservi per tanto tempo ancora


infatti.
perchè quando non li hai più mancano davvero tanto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi spiegate il motivo per il quale vi piacciono gli uomini con le mani grandi?
> io ho le mani normali
> ho capito ora perchè non pesco mai un casso.....


Mani grandi, grande....:carneval:   A me non piacciono le mani grandi, basta che lo siano più delle mie, e ci vuole poco.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho passato e passo la stessa ansia nei corridoi degli ospedali.
> è il momento in cui sono loro ad essere fragili e ad aver bisogno di noi.che il cielo ce li conservi per tanto tempo ancora


Amen.


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mani grandi, grande....:carneval: A me non piacciono le mani grandi, basta che lo siano più delle mie, e ci vuole poco.


quindi il mio sarebbe normale :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> quindi il mio sarebbe normale :rotfl::rotfl:


NO?!


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NO?!


non avendo termini di paragone, non te lo so dire
per cui ti mando una foto quotata così mi dici :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non avendo termini di paragone, non te lo so dire
> per cui ti mando una foto quotata così mi dici :mrgreen:


:up:


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up:


il tuo indirizzo email è sempre quello che mi avevi dato?

lovogliogrosso@69.brunetta


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il tuo indirizzo email è sempre quello che mi avevi dato?
> 
> lovogliogrosso@69.brunetta


Sì è sempre quello:up: Ne ho un altro maipiccoloperfavore@org ma non lo guardo spesso.:singleeye:


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è sempre quello:up: Ne ho un altro maipiccoloperfavore@org ma non lo guardo spesso.:singleeye:


vabbè 
ti mando la foto all'indirizzo che avevo

aspetto un tuo parere


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è sempre quello:up: Ne ho un altro maipiccoloperfavore@org ma non lo guardo spesso.:singleeye:



:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Amen.


capisco quanto ti possano suonare patetiche certe cose ma non ci posso fare nulla, sono le cose che contano.
un tempo avrei avuto vergogna ad essere così mielosa ma invecchiando francamente me ne infischio della forma perché sto parlando di sostanza


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

*brunetta*

mandata


----------



## Innominata (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il tuo indirizzo email è sempre quello che mi avevi dato?
> 
> lovogliogrosso@69.brunetta


Screanzatissimi:sonno:.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mandata


Vista. Ohoooooooo :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quanto ti possano suonare patetiche certe cose ma non ci posso fare nulla, sono le cose che contano.
> *un tempo avrei avuto vergogna ad essere così mielosa* ma invecchiando francamente me ne infischio della forma perché sto parlando di sostanza


Lì sta la differenza. Tu avresti avuto vergogna, cioè ti saresti posta un problema che io non mi sono mai sognato neanche di prendere in considerazione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> il tuo indirizzo email è sempre quello che mi avevi dato?
> 
> lovogliogrosso@69.brunetta



ma che dominio è .brunetta ?????


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vista. Ohoooooooo :up:


hai apprezzato
bene sono contento :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lì sta la differenza. Tu avresti avuto vergogna, cioè ti saresti posta un problema che io non mi sono mai sognato neanche di prendere in considerazione.


che fossimo differenti credo non fosse in dubbio


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma che dominio è .brunetta ?????


sei il solito curioso.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Ma chi sarebbe "sui quaranta"?
> *Io ne devo ancora compiere trenta.* Tse'!
> Adesso non è che frequenti sir hopkins quotidianamente, ho immagini di scopabilita' legate a film non recenti.
> Ma hopkins de "la macchia umana" altro che se me lo scoperei. Senza nemmeno aprire un post in confessionale!!


...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi spiegate il motivo per il quale vi piacciono gli uomini con le mani grandi?
> io ho le mani normali
> ho capito ora perchè non pesco mai un casso.....


a me non piacciono le mani grandi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è sempre quello:up: Ne ho un altro maipiccoloperfavore@org ma non lo guardo spesso.:singleeye:


ti sei sbragata pure tu. Sarà la primavera:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei il solito curioso.... :mrgreen:


ehi ehi non effendere. :incazzato:

CuriosA! :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> che fossimo differenti credo non fosse in dubbio



E W la Madonna, anche.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E W la Madonna, anche.


puoi scommetterci le mutandine


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> capisco quanto ti possano suonare patetiche certe cose ma non ci posso fare nulla, sono le cose che contano.
> un tempo avrei avuto vergogna ad essere così mielosa ma invecchiando francamente me ne infischio della forma perché sto parlando di sostanza


Ma mielosa de che?
Sono i nostri genitori, hai espresso quello che ogni figlio sente quando ha avuto genitori che gli hanno saputo trasmettere amore e che capisce che il tempo da passare insieme si sta riducendo


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non piacciono le mani grandi.


ewwwwiva


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma mielosa de che?
> Sono i nostri genitori, hai espresso quello che ogni figlio sente quando ha avuto genitori che gli hanno saputo trasmettere amore e che capisce che il tempo da passare insieme si sta riducendo


Farfalla, ho letto adesso e sono contenta che si sia risolto tutto. Un bacione.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non piacciono le mani grandi.



Diciamo che grande non devono essere proprio le mani
IMHO


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> puoi scommetterci le mutandine


One.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Diciamo che grande non devono essere proprio le mani
> IMHO


... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.



io ci metterei anche la comunicazione. Tranne qualche raro caso di intesa a priori, penso ci si possa lavorare su.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.


Quoto


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è* l'intesa*. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.


è la prima cosa :up:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *ti sei sbragata pure tu. Sarà la primavera:mrgreen:*


*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:lo stavo scrivendo io....



*


----------



## Annuccia (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.


VERO VERO...
sei sempre più saggia tu...


e che non abbia i baffi e la barba.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> VERO VERO...
> sei sempre più saggia tu...
> 
> 
> e che non abbia i baffi e la barba.


Annuccia, il tuo sguardo mi inQQQuieta


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

ma per intesa, intendete il deodorante?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma per intesa, intendete il deodorante?


La BANCA. Quale deodorante.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma per intesa, intendete il deodorante?


sai che avevo letto da qualche parte che ci schiaffavano i feromoni dentro? Non ci si può più neppure affidare al naso...


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ma per intesa, intendete il deodorante?


sei già rientrato dal bar?
ora hai l'aperitivo pagato

ritornaci :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.


Quanto e'vero Sbri...la prova l'ho avuta qualche giorno fa'ascoltando il racconto di una mia ''amica''.
Mi ha detto che dopo di me,mica niente di particolare baci e stop,ha incontrato un uomo bellissimo..le ho chiesto''non ti sarai fermata ai baci'' e mi ha invece stupito rispondendo''baci???ma figurati..caffe'e addio''..

Pensa Sbri...io bellissimo non penso di esserlo..pero'a me ha ''dato''a lui no....sai perche'??facile..le donne in gamba,vogliono altro...la''testa''in primis.....be'chiaramente ci si deve piacere...ma l'intelligenza va su tutto.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La BANCA. Quale deodorante.


ah, ma anche quella non è che sia così strepitosa, anzi.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> sei già rientrato dal bar?
> ora hai l'aperitivo pagato
> 
> ritornaci :mrgreen:


gas, posso dirti una cosa in privato?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quanto e'vero Sbri...la prova l'ho avuta qualche giorno fa'ascoltando il racconto di una mia ''amica''.
> Mi ha detto che dopo di me,mica niente di particolare baci e stop,ha incontrato un uomo bellissimo..le ho chiesto''non ti sarai fermata ai baci'' e mi ha invece stupito rispondendo''baci???ma figurati..caffe'e addio''..
> 
> Pensa Sbri...io bellissimo non penso di esserlo..pero'a me ha ''dato''a lui no....sai perche'??facile..le donne in gamba,vogliono altro...la''testa''in primis.....be'chiaramente ci si deve piacere...ma l'intelligenza va su tutto.


Ma quante ne racconti. Madonna santissima benedetta, Micio.


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quanto e'vero Sbri...la prova l'ho avuta qualche giorno fa'ascoltando il racconto di una mia ''amica''.
> Mi ha detto che dopo di me,mica niente di particolare baci e stop,ha incontrato un uomo bellissimo..le ho chiesto''non ti sarai fermata ai baci'' e mi ha invece stupito rispondendo''baci???ma figurati..caffe'e addio''..
> 
> Pensa Sbri...io bellissimo non penso di esserlo..pero'a me ha ''dato''a lui no....sai perche'??facile..le donne in gamba,vogliono altro...la''testa''in primis.....be'chiaramente ci si deve piacere...ma l'intelligenza va su tutto.


alla tua amica è bastato pochissimo, il tempo di un caffè
non ti sembra un po poco?


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> gas, posso dirti una cosa in privato?


NO,
non la voglio sapere :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> alla tua amica è bastato pochissimo, il tempo di un caffè
> non ti sembra un po poco?


... a volte ti basta che uno apra bocca e ti avanza pure. E sono convinta che capiti anche agli UOMINI. Per i cani magari è diverso:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a volte ti basta che uno apra bocca e ti avanza pure. E sono convinta che capiti anche agli UOMINI. Per i cani magari è diverso:mrgreen:


non avrei nemmeno perso il tempo di un caffè
anche perchè la persona la conosci prima, non credo che fosse un incontro occasionale


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> ah, ma anche quella non è che sia così strepitosa, anzi.



Ma un po' tutte, sto periodo.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... a volte ti basta che uno apra bocca e ti avanza pure. E sono convinta che capiti anche agli UOMINI. Per i cani magari è diverso:mrgreen:


certo, i cani non mangiano l'aglio.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì è sempre quello:up: Ne ho un altro maipiccoloperfavore@org ma non lo guardo spesso.:singleeye:


:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> alla tua amica è bastato pochissimo, il tempo di un caffè
> non ti sembra un po poco?



amico felino...le donne sono fatte cosi'..a lei bast'il caffe'per decidere che non c'era feeling...con me le arrivo ai baci per capire la stessa cosa.Ma ne conosco un'altra che il feeling lo trovo'eccome..e che 2 anni dopo continua.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti sei sbragata pure tu. Sarà la primavera:mrgreen:


eh, il polline per l'aria :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie Minerva
> Tutto ok. Il mio papá che ultimamente ci ha preso gusto a farmi prendere qualche spavento di troppo
> Il mio vecchietto.....




:kiss:


----------



## gas (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico felino...le donne sono fatte cosi'..a lei bast'il caffe'per decidere che non c'era feeling...con me le arrivo ai baci per capire la stessa cosa.Ma ne conosco un'altra che il feeling lo trovo'eccome..e che 2 anni dopo continua.


era solo per sottolineare il fatto che poteva accorgersi anche prima della persona che le aggradava
non c'era bisogno di andare a prendere il caffè per poi mollarlo sui 2 piedi,
avrebbe dovuto accorsene prima


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In sintesi: alle donne etero piacciono gli uomini etero che neanche lontanamente possano apparire vittime di un'apparenza effemminata e caratterialmente che siano intelligenti e non rompicoglioni.:carneval:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Non soddisfi l'ultimo requisito :carneval:



:bravooo::bravooo::mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> era solo per sottolineare il fatto che poteva accorgersi anche prima della persona che le aggradava
> non c'era bisogno di andare a prendere il caffè per poi mollarlo sui 2 piedi,
> avrebbe dovuto accorsene prima


ma scusa, con quello che costa il caffè al giorno d'oggi??? La signora fa colazione gratis tutti i giorni! :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> io ci metterei anche la comunicazione. Tranne qualche raro caso di intesa a priori, penso ci si possa lavorare su.


quoto!


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> era solo per sottolineare il fatto che poteva accorgersi anche prima della persona che le aggradava
> non c'era bisogno di andare a prendere il caffè per poi mollarlo sui 2 piedi,
> avrebbe dovuto accorsene prima



eppure io al bar non ho notato nulla di così eclatante.

gas quella cosa che volevo dirti in privato è che sei bbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiipppppppppp ed anche un testa di biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppp per non parlare poi della minuscola creatura che hai tra i coglbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppppp.
 è chiaro il concetto?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> non avrei nemmeno perso il tempo di un caffè
> anche perchè la persona la conosci prima, non credo che fosse un incontro occasionale



hmmm, sbaglio io o invece Lothar parlava esattamente di rapporti occasionali? Al primo caffè se ne è andata, pur essendo lui bellissimo, mentre invece a Lothar è andata meglio con lei. Dice lui.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... ti dirò... io sono sempre del parere che quello che conta è l'intesa. E per quella ci vuole testa, soprattutto.



ti dirò di si...
ma pensavo fosse un discorso frivolo...
Al di là di tutto l'aspetto fisico prima che un uomo mi faccia scattare l'ormone 
ce ne vuole ...
detto fra noi dopo un pò che li conosco il più mi fa cascare le ovaie...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso. 
Performance inarrivabili.
Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava. 
È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso.
> Performance inarrivabili.
> Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava.
> È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.


terrò presente anche te.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> *Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso.
> Performance inarrivabili.
> *Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava.
> È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.


Ahahahhahahahahahahah!


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso.
> Performance inarrivabili.
> Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava.
> È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.


e chi li sottovaluta? non farei mai cambio con un ventenne sicuramente, che difficilmente usano la testa in certi momenti. Dai 30 in su ... dipende solo dalla persona.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso.
> Performance inarrivabili.
> Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava.
> È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.



Terrò presente anche io 
ma preferisco non rischare che prenda un infarto 
che poi come lo giustificherei a casa



Mi fai un esempio di performance inarrivabili sai perchè detto cosi 
mi immagino dei trapezzisti....
o forse dei pagliacci:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Terrò presente anche io
> ma preferisco non rischare che prenda un infarto
> che poi come lo giustificherei a casa


Il nonno paterno di mia moglie lo trovarono proprio così, cara mia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti dirò di si...
> ma pensavo fosse un discorso frivolo...
> Al di là di tutto l'aspetto fisico prima che un uomo mi faccia scattare l'ormone
> ce ne vuole ...
> detto fra noi dopo un pò che li conosco *il più mi fa cascare le ovaie*...


sì. Certi tonfi...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nonno paterno di mia moglie lo trovarono proprio così, cara mia.



Spero che l'amante se era l'amante sia riuscita a scappare....


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Spero che l'amante se era l'amante sia riuscita a scappare....


Massì, pesava venti chili bagnato ed aveva, credo?, sui settant'anni. Magari stava con la nonna di AnnaKarenina, chissà.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nonno paterno di mia moglie lo trovarono proprio così, cara mia.


Hanno trovato così anche un mio collega.......34 anni


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hanno trovato così anche un mio collega.......34 anni



Un tizio che conoscevo è morto a ventinove anni mentre giocava a calcetto. Brutta storia.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Terrò presente anche io
> ma preferisco non rischare che prenda un infarto
> che poi come lo giustificherei a casa
> 
> ...


Performance inarrivabili in senso di mio gradimento, ovviamente.
Senza necessariamente fare qualcosa di "strano".
Del resto il sesso ginnico non fa per me.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, pesava venti chili bagnato ed aveva, credo?, sui settant'anni. Magari stava con la nonna di AnnaKarenina, chissà.


Ahahaha.
Eh no.
Delle mie nonne una poveretta non si divertiva affatto a letto (e in generale).
L'altra credo potrebbe far morire così mio nonno. Si amano molto.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Terrò presente anche io
> ma preferisco non rischare che prenda un infarto
> che poi come lo giustificherei a casa
> 
> ...


Performance inarrivabili in senso di mio gradimento, ovviamente.
Senza necessariamente fare qualcosa di "strano".
Del resto il sesso ginnico non fa per me.



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Massì, pesava venti chili bagnato ed aveva, credo?, sui settant'anni. Magari stava con la nonna di AnnaKarenina, chissà.


Ahahaha.
Eh no.
Delle mie nonne una poveretta non si divertiva affatto a letto (e in generale).
L'altra credo potrebbe far morire così mio nonno. Si amano molto.
Non è mica una brutta morte, del resto.
Rallegra anche il funerale.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Eh però no, vi assicuro che i cinquantenni li sottovalutate parecchio. Parlando proprio strettamente di sesso.
> Performance inarrivabili.
> Anche rispetto a stimabilissimi trentenni pure superdotati, che non guastava.
> È la testa, andiamo. Non l'età. O uno ti trova l'anima e te la rovescia oppure... Eh, si passano ottimi momenti, ma è un'altra cosa.


greeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi spiegate il motivo per il quale vi piacciono gli uomini con le mani grandi?
> io ho le mani normali
> ho capito ora perchè non pesco mai un casso.....


le mani grandi e le braccia forti...
quando ti fa una carezza ti avvolge con le sue mani...a me fa sentire protetta. le mani grandi che quando ti abbraccia ti prende mezza schiena...
poi dicono mani grandi e grande anche là sotto..non so...non ci trovo tutta sta correlazione.
e comunque per me, personalmente l'ormone è subordinato alla testa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> le mani grandi e le braccia forti...
> quando ti fa una carezza ti avvolge con le sue mani...a me fa sentire protetta. le mani grandi che quando ti abbraccia ti prende mezza schiena...
> poi dicono mani grandi e grande anche là sotto..non so...non ci trovo tutta sta correlazione.
> e comunque per me, personalmente l'ormone è subordinato alla testa.


Sai io ho le mani piccole.
Ma che si estendono come i tentacoli di un polipo...
Eheheheehehehe...
Come quella volta che tenendo la mano sul pancino a una...ho lanciato il mignolo dentro l'asola del suo golfino...lei si ritrae...eheehehehehehe...e si trova la cerniera...aperta...eheheheheheeheheh...bububbubububu...

ok dei GoGliardia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ma vorrei dire una cosa 
Io a 20 nn avrei mai immaginato di come sei stato a 40.
Se avessi saputo come diventavo a 40
sarei stato meno ansioso circa le mie performance.

A me sembra comunque
che quando una donna è a letto con me
non gliene importi molto delle performance

a me sembra che sia lì tutta per aria e felice di essere lì con me no?
Questo aspetto mi piace e conforta molto.


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> greeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


??? Illuminatemi.
Cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> ??? Illuminatemi.
> Cosa vuol dire?


Che ti ha approvato il post. Mi spieghi tu sti cinquantenni abbondanti quando li hai frequentati, che manco hai trent'anni e sei già sposata con due figlie e pure una storia di dieci anni con un'altro? No, perchè siccome tutta st'affezione per i cinquantenni e rotti viene per lo più da tizie che ci sono rimaste sotto emotivamente (Farfie, Stellina), una che dal cinquntenne, invece, si aspetta sesso sfrenato e stellare (sempre secondo i tuoi canoni) francamente m'incuriosisce.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> ??? Illuminatemi.
> Cosa vuol dire?


vuol dire che approvo in pieno quello che hai scritto e perciò, invece di scrivere quoto, ti ho cliccato approvo e ti ho donato uno smeraldo (green)...vedrai che ti trovi uno smeraldo nel profilo. ma non si può sapere chi ti dà uno smeraldo (approvazione) o un rubino (disapprovazione) a meno che colui-colei che ti approva e disapprova non faccia come me auto dichiarandosi!


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ti ha approvato il post. Mi spieghi tu cinquantenni quando li hai frequentatai che manco hai trent'anni e sei già sposata con due figlie e pure una storia di dieci anni con un'altro? Che siccome tutta st'affezione per i cinquantenni e rotti viene per lo più da tizie che ci sono rimaste sotto emotivamente (Farfie, Stellina), una che dal cinquntenne, invece, si aspetta sesso sfrenato e stellare francamente mi incuriosisce.


non che con i 50enni non ci rimani sotto emotivamente...
ma sì forse è per questo che mi piacciono attempati! farfie che ne pensi?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non che con i 50enni non ci rimani sotto emotivamente...
> ma sì forse è per questo che mi piacciono attempati! farfie che ne pensi?


Eh.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahhahahahahahahah!



ma bastaaaaa... mi sto rotolandoooo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai io ho le mani piccole.
> Ma che si estendono come i tentacoli di un polipo...
> Eheheheehehehe...
> Come quella volta che tenendo la mano sul pancino a una...ho lanciato il mignolo dentro l'asola del suo golfino...lei si ritrae...eheehehehehehe...e si trova la cerniera...aperta...eheheheheheeheheh...bububbubububu...
> ...


 è una mia impressione o stai dicendo il contrario di quello che rispondevi a me ieri quando davi ragione a joey solo per fare il bastian contrario?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e chi li sottovaluta? non farei mai cambio con un ventenne sicuramente, che difficilmente usano la testa in certi momenti. Dai 30 in su ... dipende solo dalla persona.



:updue:

poi, sarò io, ma 50 anni mi sembrano proprio tantissimi se di anni ne hai 25, 30, 35, 40. Magari mi sembreranno normali quando ne avrò 50 o 55 io


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :updue:
> 
> poi, sarò io, ma 50 anni mi sembrano proprio tantissimi se di anni ne hai 25, 30, 35, 40. Magari mi sembreranno nromali quando ne avrò 50 o 55 io


per me dipende dalla testa delle persone. perchè ti sembrano così tanti?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non che con i 50enni non ci rimani sotto emotivamente...
> ma sì forse è per questo che mi piacciono attempati! farfie che ne pensi?


Emotivamente, dipende da cosa intendi. Sicuramente l'attrazione era fortissima. Molto ti testa. 
io ho passato due anni emezzo meravigliosi. Ancora oggi lo sento con piacere. E se mi fa un complimento, o mi guarda devo dire che certe emozioni tornano.
sul sesso non dico più nulla tanto JB non mi crederebbe


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hanno trovato così anche un mio collega.......34 anni





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nonno paterno di mia moglie lo trovarono proprio così, cara mia.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un tizio che conoscevo è morto a ventinove anni mentre giocava a calcetto. Brutta storia.


bin blon, abbiamo appena trasmesso l'ultima puntata di _escalation della sfiga_. Chi vuole presentarsi come concorrente per la prossima puntata? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una mia impressione o stai dicendo il contrario di quello che rispondevi a me ieri quando davi ragione a joey solo per fare il bastian contrario?


Ma se ha scritto che ha l'impressione che delle sue performances alle donne che vanno con lui non gliene frega nulla. Io ho ragione perchè ho ragione, molto semplicemente. Non è che chi mi da ragione lo fa per farti un dispetto. Andando avanti con gli anni la capacità si bilancia con l'esperienza, ma ad un certo punto rimane solo l'esperienza, che con gli anni non è che si rinvigorisce, ma solo quella non basta e questo nel caso in cui uno sia pure, come dire, portato e qualche bagaglio d'esperienza ce l'abbia pure. Mica è fantascienza. La donna giovane affascinata dal cinquantenne cerca ALTRO. Essù.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :updue:
> 
> poi, *sarò io*, ma 50 anni mi sembrano proprio tantissimi se di anni ne hai 25, 30, 35, 40. Magari mi sembreranno nromali quando ne avrò 50 o 55 io


chi altro?


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :updue:
> 
> poi, sarò io, ma 50 anni mi sembrano proprio tantissimi se di anni ne hai 25, 30, 35, 40. Magari mi sembreranno nromali quando ne avrò 50 o 55 io


25 o 30 si, forse
per il resto io avevo 16 anni in meno


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> per me dipende dalla testa delle persone. perchè ti sembrano così tanti?


perchè a lei piacciono virgulti e fisicati :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Emotivamente, dipende da cosa intendi. Sicuramente l'attrazione era fortissima. Molto ti testa.
> io ho passato due anni emezzo meravigliosi. Ancora oggi lo sento con piacere. E se mi fa un complimento, o mi guarda devo dire che certe emozioni tornano.
> *sul sesso non dico più nulla tanto JB non mi crederebbe*


Mannò ti credo. Io faccio un discorso generale ma ci sono casi e casi. Poi, ripeto, dipende sempre da quali e quante aspettative hai e da cosa cerchi. Solo non farmi incazzare con la storia dell'infelicità perchè non sai/non capisci/leggi e non pensi perchè stai presa.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una mia impressione o stai dicendo il contrario di quello che rispondevi a me ieri quando davi ragione a joey solo per fare il bastian contrario?


Una tua impressione.
E sovente le tue impressioni
sono sbagliate.

Io sono un uomo.
Tu una donna.

I 50 anni di un maschio
non sono sono i 50 di una donna.

La donna invecchia molto prima di un uomo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> per me dipende dalla testa delle persone. perchè ti sembrano così tanti?


perché a me un 50enne sembra vecchio. Ma proprio uno che ha svalicato una categoria. Esattamente come quella dei 30 anni, anno nel quale svalichi la categoria dei "ragazzi". Ma sono probabilmente particolare io, con l'invecchiamento mi confronto malissimo, proprio malissimo. Mi farò di un male boia quando dovrò ammettere, fra crica 37 anni :rotfl:, che sarò vecchia anche io.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> perchè a lei piacciono virgulti e fisicati :mrgreen:


ma uno può essere splendido anche a 50. non è che dopo i 45 zac ti ripieghi su te stesso e avvizzisci come le mele in frigo! però è vero a me i palestrati 30enni che si specchiano nelle vetrine fanno ridere...oh la donna sono io!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> chi altro?


intendevo, sarò io ad essere sbagliata.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una tua impressione.
> E sovente le tue impressioni
> sono sbagliate.
> 
> ...


non mi cucchi: dicevi che joey aveva ragione e parlavamo di uomini


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una tua impressione.
> E sovente le tue impressioni
> sono sbagliate.
> 
> ...


 dipende!!!!conosco donne di 40 e passa che danno dei punti alle 20enni.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 25 o 30 si, forse
> per il resto io avevo 16 anni in meno


eh, t'ho detto già: io 16 anni di differenza li prenderei in considerazione (forse, ma credo neanche) solo in meno. In più proprio no. 16 anni mi paiono secoli.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché a me un 50enne sembra vecchio. Ma proprio uno che ha svalicato una categoria. Esattamente come quella dei 30 anni, anno nel quale svalichi la categoria dei "ragazzi". Ma sono probabilmente particolare io, con l'invecchiamento mi confronto malissimo, proprio malissimo. Mi farò di un male boia quando dovrò ammettere, fra crica 37 anni :rotfl:, che sarò vecchia anche io.


di preciso quanti anni hai?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma uno può essere splendido anche a 50. non è che dopo i 45 zac ti ripieghi su te stesso e avvizzisci come le mele in frigo! però è vero a me i palestrati 30enni che si specchiano nelle vetrine fanno ridere...*oh la donna sono io!*


Premettendo che il neretto andrebbe verificato, uno può essere splendido ad ogni età. In genere, e ribadisco in genere, i 50enni non possono piegarsi proprio. C'è una bolla causale che blocca. :mrgreen:

Presenti esclusi... logicamente.

Poi scusa... tu potresti essere 50 enne e quindi avresti pienamente diritto di trovare attraente un 50enne. Io 40enne ancora non ci riesco. Maturerò.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma uno può essere splendido anche a 50. non è che dopo i 45 zac ti ripieghi su te stesso e avvizzisci come le mele in frigo! però è vero a me i *palestrati 30enni che si specchiano nelle vetrine* fanno ridere...oh la donna sono io!


vabbè, ma fra il 50enne, cioè mezzo secolo, e il vanesio 30enne palestrato abbagliato dalla visione di sé nelle vetrine c'è tutto il mondo, eh...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché a me un 50enne sembra vecchio. Ma proprio uno che ha svalicato una categoria. Esattamente come quella dei 30 anni, anno nel quale svalichi la categoria dei "ragazzi". Ma sono probabilmente particolare io, con l'invecchiamento mi confronto malissimo, proprio malissimo. Mi farò di un male boia quando dovrò ammettere, fra *crica 37 anni* :rotfl:, che sarò vecchia anche io.


ti piacerebbe!?! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> di preciso quanti anni hai?


40. Ma che proprio non si vedono, ma proprio per niente, e nella vita vera tiro calci a chiunque mi chieda l'età. Ho smesso di dirla dal giorno dei miei 30 anni. Che ho smesso di avere l'anno scorso, sono durati 9 anni :mrgreen:

Edit: negli USA rispondo sempre "thirteen" quando non riesco a dribblare :singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> vabbè, ma fra il 50enne, cioè mezzo secolo, e il vanesio 30enne palestrato abbagliato dalla visione di sé nelle vetrine c'è tutto il mondo, eh...


che poi pure io mi specchio nelle vetrine. Con questo nasone che mi ritrovo è fantastico vedere il profilo greco geneticamente modificato.:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ti piacerebbe!?! :rotfl::rotfl:


eh. Ma proprio tanto. Mamma mia che orrore invecchiare. Mi spio le pelle allo specchio, mi manca un colpo al cuore se vedo qualcosa di non turgido. Ma ho speranze: mia mamma è morta che aveva 60 anni e ne dimostrava 40.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> 25 o 30 si, forse
> per il resto io avevo 16 anni in meno



Io ne avevo 15 in meno del mio ex compagno


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Premettendo che il neretto andrebbe verificato, uno può essere splendido ad ogni età. In genere, e ribadisco in genere, i 50enni non possono piegarsi proprio. C'è una bolla causale che blocca. :mrgreen:
> 
> Presenti esclusi... logicamente.
> 
> Poi scusa... tu potresti essere 50 enne e quindi avresti pienamente diritto di trovare attraente un 50enne. Io 40enne ancora non ci riesco. Maturerò.


ma non è che hanno il colpo della strega incorporato o l'infarto standard....lothar 'ndo stai???!!!
non sono 50enne :incazzato:ma mi piacciono più grandi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> che poi pure io mi specchio nelle vetrine. Con questo nasone che mi ritrovo è fantastico vedere il profilo greco geneticamente modificato.:mrgreen:



:risata::risata:

no, se le vetrine sono di scarpe, io guardo *dentro* le vetrine :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Premettendo che il neretto andrebbe verificato, uno può essere splendido ad ogni età. In genere, e ribadisco in genere, *i 50enni non possono piegarsi proprio. C'è una bolla causale che blocca. :mrgreen:
> 
> *Presenti esclusi... logicamente.
> 
> Poi scusa... tu potresti essere 50 enne e quindi avresti pienamente diritto di trovare attraente un 50enne. Io 40enne ancora non ci riesco. Maturerò.


ma che cacchio stai a dì...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una tua impressione.
> E sovente le tue impressioni
> sono sbagliate.
> 
> ...


Conte, con tanto affetto: "a tu' sorella". :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 40. Ma che proprio non si vedono, ma proprio per niente, e nella vita vera tiro calci a chiunque mi chieda l'età. Ho smesso di dirla dal giorno dei miei 30 anni. Che ho smesso di avere l'anno scorso, sono durati 9 anni :mrgreen:
> 
> Edit: negli USA rispondo sempre "thirteen" quando non riesco a dribblare :singleeye:


prima o poi bisogna pur fare i conti con un processo naturale ,certamente mantenendo buona cura del proprio corpo.
rimane comunque fatalmente ineluttabile.
la cosa che personalmente mi premeva è che non passassero invano


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma che cacchio stai a dì...


ma infatti esagera, mica tutti i 50enni saranno trasfromati in tronchi monopezzo...

però non ho intenzione di verificarlo :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché a me un 50enne sembra vecchio. Ma proprio uno che ha svalicato una categoria. Esattamente come quella dei 30 anni, anno nel quale svalichi la categoria dei "ragazzi".* Ma sono probabilmente particolare io, con l'invecchiamento mi confronto malissimo, proprio malissimo. Mi farò di un male boia quando dovrò ammettere, fra crica 37 anni :rotfl:, che sarò vecchia anche io.*


No anch'io 
mi confronto male con l'invecchiamento...
e questo farà davvero un male cane lo so...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> prima o poi bisogna pur fare i conti con un processo naturale ,certamente mantenendo buona cura del proprio corpo.
> rimane comunque fatalmente ineluttabile.
> la cosa che personalmente mi premeva è che *non passassero invano*



sono assolutamente d'accordo, io esprimevo un concetto confused di bassa lega, solo estetico, senza alcuno spessore. Ma parlando SOLO di quel livello, io mi impanico. So che non è un atteggiamento sano, ma non riesco a disarmarlo, anzi. Ogni giorno che passa diventa un arsenale


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono assolutamente d'accordo, io esprimevo un concetto confused di bassa lega, solo estetico, senza alcuno spessore. Ma parlando SOLO di quel livello, io mi impanico. So che non è un atteggiamento sano, ma non riesco a disarmarlo, anzi. Ogni giorno che passa diventa un arsenale


A me degli anni che passano me ne frega solo nella misura in cui me ne restano meno da vivere
del cambiamenti del mio corpo, delle rughe, ecc ecc proprio me ne frego.
adoro festeggiare i compleanni, adoro gli auguri, la festa con gli amici ecc ecc


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Conte, con tanto affetto: "a tu' sorella". :mrgreen:


Sono i dogmi del conte.
No?


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2013)

allora, se parliamo di testa, ho frequentato per alcuni anni la cosiddetta compagnia dei vecchi: in pratica eravamo dai 25 ai 70 anni, ad alcuni davo del lei, uno era amico di gioventù di mia mamma e dei miei zii, un'altro il padre di un mio amico...
andavamo a cena e poi in giro per i locali, il bello è che noi più giovani poi andavamo a dormire, invece i vecchi andavano al night, o si incastravano a casa di qualcuno sino ad ore assurde
inutile dire che mi sono sempre divertita un casino:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una tua impressione.
> E sovente le tue impressioni
> sono sbagliate.
> 
> ...




io non invecchiero maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ti ha approvato il post. Mi spieghi tu sti cinquantenni abbondanti quando li hai frequentati, che manco hai trent'anni e sei già sposata con due figlie e pure una storia di dieci anni con un'altro? No, perchè siccome tutta st'affezione per i cinquantenni e rotti viene per lo più da tizie che ci sono rimaste sotto emotivamente (Farfie, Stellina), una che dal cinquntenne, invece, si aspetta sesso sfrenato e stellare (sempre secondo i tuoi canoni) francamente m'incuriosisce.


L'altro decennale, adesso e' un cinquantaequalcosaenne.
È oggettivo che io ci sia rimasta sotto emotivamente. Ma è stato anche perché il sesso era ed è sfrenato e stellare.
E ti prevengo: non era per mancanza di paragoni che l'ho ritenuto tale.
A vent'anni avevo già avuto una qualche storia sessualmente molto... Come dire... Vivace?
Con trentenni. 
Dopo una prima rottura col cinquantenne, in modalità "chiodo schiaccia chiodo", mi sono per un po' spupazzata un quasi quarantenne siffrediano direi. Bei ricordi. Eppure, oh, il cinquantenne... Inarrivabile lo stesso.
Insomma io il pallino degli uomini più grandi ce l'ho sempre avuto, che devo fare.



stellina ha detto:


> vuol dire che approvo in pieno quello che hai scritto e perciò, invece di scrivere quoto, ti ho cliccato approvo e ti ho donato uno smeraldo (green)...vedrai che ti trovi uno smeraldo nel profilo. ma non si può sapere chi ti dà uno smeraldo (approvazione) o un rubino (disapprovazione) a meno che colui-colei che ti approva e disapprova non faccia come me auto dichiarandosi!


Grazie allora!
E se invece uno colleziona poi solo rubini (ho idea sia probabile) che gli succede? Sculaccioni?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non invecchiero maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Eccerto
finchè ti mando la pozione dell'eterna giovinezza no eh?
Ma tu non dire in giro...sta storia della pozione...che poi mi si attaccano dietro vieppiù...


----------



## AnnaKarenina (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No anch'io
> mi confronto male con l'invecchiamento...
> e questo farà davvero un male cane lo so...


Uguale per me.
Anche per quello credo la predilezione per gli uomini attempati.
Per quanto io invecchi, resto sempre quella tanto giovane.
50 e passa tu, 30 io... Sono una bimba, praticamente.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

fatevene una ragione , ragazze
morire sì, quello mi dispiace.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Grazie allora!
> E se invece uno colleziona poi solo rubini (ho idea sia probabile) che gli succede? Sculaccioni?


 non devi ringraziarmi. hai espresso bene un concetto che ho anch'io.
adoro i 50enni!!!!!!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh. Ma proprio tanto. Mamma mia che orrore invecchiare. Mi spio le pelle allo specchio, mi manca un colpo al cuore se vedo qualcosa di non turgido. Ma ho speranze: mia mamma è morta che non aveva 60 anni e ne dimostrava 40.


l'età anagrafica mi interessa poco. Basta coltivare il bimbominkia maturo che c'è in noi.

ma capisco che per una donna è un pochino più importante. :mrgreen:



stellina ha detto:


> ma non è che hanno il colpo della strega incorporato o l'infarto standard....lothar 'ndo stai???!!!
> non sono 50enne :incazzato:ma mi piacciono più grandi...


Banale eh!?!


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> Uguale per me.
> Anche per quello credo la predilezione per gli uomini attempati.
> Per quanto io invecchi, resto sempre quella tanto giovane.
> 50 e passa tu, 30 io... Sono una bimba, praticamente.



Io preferisco ancora uomini più giovani 
per sembrare giovine come loro ...
qundo qualcuno mi chiedera se sono sua madre  comincerò 
a preoccuparmi...





e non mi restera che il suicidio....


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

*I maschi attempati*

I maschi attempati, diciamo dai 50 in su, sono amanti meravigliosi. Non hanno mai fretta, adorano il corpo femminile in se e non per il piacere che possono ricavarne, sono generosi, attenti, ti fanno stare bene,perché ti danno la sensazione di essere totalmente lì per te. E godono di cose che un maschio giovane nemmeno capisce e sono ... come dire ? femminili! :smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I maschi attempati, diciamo dai 50 in su, sono amanti meravigliosi. Non hanno mai fretta, adorano il corpo femminile in se e non per il piacere che possono ricavarne, sono generosi, attenti, ti fanno stare bene,perché ti danno la sensazione di essere totalmente lì per te. E godono di cose che un maschio giovane nemmeno capisce e sono ... come dire ? femminili! :smile:


quindi posso migliorare ancora... avviso a casa! ne saranno felici!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me degli anni che passano me ne frega solo nella misura in cui me ne restano meno da vivere
> del cambiamenti del mio corpo, delle rughe, ecc ecc proprio me ne frego.
> adoro festeggiare i compleanni, adoro gli auguri, la festa con gli amici ecc ecc


brava! Io non riesco a sopportare che il corpo e la pelle cambino. Mi farò malissimo, già a solo veder le foto dei miei 20 anni mi manca un battito. Sono pessima :unhappy:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> brava! Io non ci riesco a sopportare che il corpo e la pelle cambino. Mi farò malissimo, già a solo veder le foto dei miei 20 anni mi manca un battito. Sono pessima :unhappy:



fattene una ragione.

Le parrucche esistono per quello.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Io preferisco ancora uomini più giovani
> per sembrare giovine come loro ...
> qundo qualcuno mi chiedera se sono sua madre comincerò
> a preoccuparmi...
> ...


questo sì che mi farebbe davvero orrore diventare


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> quindi posso migliorare ancora... avviso a casa! ne saranno felici!


sempre spazio per la CRESCITA!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono i dogmi del conte.
> No?



eh, io sono sempre quella atea, ricordi? Dunque, i dogmi dilli a "tu' sorella". Con affetto, eh


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> sempre spazio per la CRESCITA!


come disse John Holmes....


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io non invecchiero maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


senti, ma un po' dei tuoi leggendari biscotti non li puoi preparare anche a me?


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> brava! Io non ci riesco a sopportare che il corpo e la pelle cambino. Mi farò malissimo, già a solo veder le foto dei miei 20 anni mi manca un battito. Sono pessima :unhappy:




cavoli come ti  capisco ...
all'ultimo compimento decennale sono andata in crisi depressiva durata due anni ...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, io sono sempre quella atea, ricordi? Dunque, i dogmi dilli a "tu' sorella". Con affetto, eh


Ma non eri anarchica?
I miei dogmi servono per fare capire 
al popolo come la penso su certe questioni no?

Per cui è inutile discuterne no?


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> brava! Io non ci riesco a sopportare che il corpo e la pelle cambino. Mi farò malissimo, già a solo veder le foto dei miei 20 anni mi manca un battito. Sono pessima :unhappy:


a me piaccio più ora.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> l'età anagrafica mi interessa poco. Basta coltivare il bimbominkia maturo che c'è in noi.
> 
> ma capisco che per una donna è un pochino più importante. :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


ennò, eravamo partiti proprio da qui, ricordi? Io trovo l'invecchiamento maschile talmente importante che al primo segno mi si azzera l'ormone...   senza se e senza ma. Ti dirò di più: non mi sembrano degni di maneggiare un fiorellino appena sbocciato come me. Come si permettono anche solo di averlo pensato possibile? 

ok, ok, via con la pioggia di pietre


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io preferisco ancora uomini più giovani
> per sembrare giovine come loro ...
> qundo qualcuno mi chiedera se sono sua madre  comincerò
> a preoccuparmi...
> ...



:risata::risata::risata: standing ovation


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> senti, ma un po' dei tuoi leggendari biscotti non li puoi preparare anche a me?



volentieri...
qundo passi per qua...
Ma il segreto è una vita sana , aria buona e poco stress...:smile:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ennò, eravamo partiti proprio da qui, ricordi? Io trovo l'invecchiamento maschile talmente importante che al primo segno mi si azzera l'ormone...   senza se e senza ma. Ti dirò di più: non mi sembrano degni di maneggiare un fiorellino appena sbocciato come me. Come si permettono anche solo di averlo pensato possibile?
> 
> ok, ok, via con la pioggia di pietre



alle superiori dovresti trovarne anche qualcuno vergine.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ennò, eravamo partiti proprio da qui, ricordi? Io trovo *l'invecchiamento maschile talmente importante che al primo segno mi si azzera l'ormone... senza se e senza ma. Ti dirò di più: non mi sembrano degni di maneggiare un fiorellino appena sbocciato come me. Come si permettono anche solo di averlo pensato possibile?
> 
> *ok, ok, via con la pioggia di pietre


questo io l'ho sempre pensato un po' per tutti gli uomini


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> fattene una ragione.
> 
> Le parrucche esistono per quello.



parrucche? A noi, che i capelli non li perdiamo, non bastano le tinte? Che dici?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cavoli come ti  capisco ...
> all'ultimo compimento decennale sono andata in crisi depressiva durata due anni ...


zitta che io ancora non mi sono ripresa. Al prossimo compleanno vorrò come regalo un esorcismo


----------



## Fantastica (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ennò, eravamo partiti proprio da qui, ricordi? Io trovo l'invecchiamento maschile talmente importante che al primo segno mi si azzera l'ormone...   senza se e senza ma. Ti dirò di più: non mi sembrano degni di maneggiare un fiorellino appena sbocciato come me. Come si permettono anche solo di averlo pensato possibile?
> 
> ok, ok, via con la pioggia di pietre


Non pioggia di pietre, ma dispiacere per quello che perdi se non cambi percezione. Questo sì.:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo io l'ho sempre pensato un po' per tutti gli uomini



:kiss:


psss...psss... ma senti un po', si dice che io me la tiri, tu? Perché a questo punto io sono confusa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> parrucche? A noi, *che i capelli non li perdiamo*, non bastano le tinte? Che dici?



Nemmeno io li perdo.  Anzi sarebbe anche ora di tagliarli.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non eri anarchica?
> I miei dogmi servono per fare capire
> al popolo come la penso su certe questioni no?
> 
> Per cui è inutile discuterne no?


anarchica politicamente, atea religiosamente. Mora nell'aspetto


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> volentieri...
> qundo passi per qua...
> Ma il segreto è una vita sana , aria buona e poco stress...:smile:


e genoma. Con quello non puoi barare. :smile:


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> psss...psss... ma senti un po', si dice che io me la tiri, tu? Perché a questo punto io sono confusa


ne hai di strada da fare



e per darti un'idea ti dirò che uno dei motivi  per i quali invecchiare non sarà  malaccio per me è che finalmente posso permettermi di passare davanti ad un bar con degli uomini fuori senza dover subire frasi ed esclamazioni moleste  .(non sempre però)


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> alle superiori dovresti trovarne anche qualcuno vergine.



ahahahhaha, mi piaccioni gli UOMINI giovani, non i pischelli. Di andare di galera, poi, nessuna voglia 

e chi li vuole i vergini? Mica devo fare un sacrificio al circolo di pietre celtico...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai di strada da fare
> 
> 
> 
> e per darti un'idea ti dirò che uno dei motivi  per i quali invecchiare non sarà  malaccio per me è che finalmente posso permettermi di passare davanti ad un bar con degli uomini fuori senza dover subire frasi ed esclamazioni moleste  .(non sempre però)



Minerva Minerva. Il porto è una zona pericolosa. Stai attenta.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anarchica politicamente, atea religiosamente. Mora nell'aspetto


Beh sai che mora ci avrei giurato?
Ma non pensi che fede al conte
sarebbe una gran religion?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Non pioggia di pietre, ma dispiacere per quello che perdi se non cambi percezione. Questo sì.:smile:


ma vai tranquilla, che ai 50enni di arriverò. Fra annianniannianni, ma ci arriverò 

poi ti dico


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahhaha, mi piaccioni gli UOMINI giovani, non i pischelli. Di andare di galera, poi, nessuna voglia
> 
> e chi li vuole i vergini? Mica devo fare un sacrificio al circolo di pietre celtico...


Bhè però un incontro focoso sull'altare celtico mascherati da animali come Morgana e Artu..... mhmhmmh... organizzo!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Nemmeno io li perdo.  Anzi sarebbe anche ora di tagliarli.


ah, ok, ti credo; non te l'ho chiesto ma buono a sapersi :smile:. Solo che....che relazione c'è con la cosa che hai detto delle parrucche? e perché l'hai detta?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai di strada da fare
> 
> 
> 
> e per darti un'idea ti dirò che uno dei motivi  per i quali invecchiare non sarà  malaccio per me è che finalmente posso permettermi di passare davanti ad un bar con degli uomini fuori senza dover subire frasi ed esclamazioni moleste  .(non sempre però)


come dicevo, mi gioco un polso che sei e rimarrai bellissima.
Io sono ancora alle esclamazioni moleste, che ora mi scocciano, ma piangerò amare lacrime quando non me le rivolgeranno più, mi sa. Non lo so. Mi sta venendo l'ansia. Aiuto. Mi vado a mettere l'antirughe, tanto per esorcizzare...


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Minerva Minerva. Il porto è una zona pericolosa. Stai attenta.


il porto , grazie a renzo piano, da alcuni anni è delimitato da uno spazio ben diverso da una volta.
se ti riferisci a via prè la battuta è pesantina ma devo riconoscere di meritarla vista la botta di scemenza che evidenzia che qualcosa ancora devo mettere a tiro per essere completamente rassegnata all'invecchiamento.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ne hai di strada da fare
> 
> 
> 
> e per darti un'idea ti dirò che uno dei motivi per i quali invecchiare non sarà malaccio per me è che finalmente posso permettermi di passare davanti ad un bar con degli uomini fuori senza dover subire frasi ed esclamazioni moleste .(non sempre però)


penso che quando non sentirai più "esclamazioni moleste" ti verrà un magone al cuore.



Minerva ha detto:


> il porto , grazie a renzo piano, da alcuni anni è delimitato da uno spazio ben diverso da una volta.
> se ti riferisci a via prè la battuta è pesantina ma devo riconoscere di meritarla vista la botta di scemenza che evidenzia che qualcosa ancora devo mettere a tiro per essere completamente rassegnata all'invecchiamento.


inoltre, permettimi, si cede da ciò che dici che stai già invecchiando: sei permalosetta e questo ne è un carettere intrinseco.


----------



## Minerva (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> penso che quando non sentirai più "esclamazioni moleste" ti verrà un magone al cuore.
> 
> 
> 
> inoltre, permettimi, *si cede da ciò che dici che stai già invecchiando:* sei permalosetta e questo ne è un carettere intrinseco.


vero.
nessuno è perfetto


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il porto , grazie a renzo piano, da alcuni anni è delimitato da uno spazio ben diverso da una volta.
> se ti riferisci a via prè la battuta è pesantina ma devo riconoscere di meritarla vista la botta di scemenza che evidenzia che qualcosa ancora devo mettere a tiro per essere completamente rassegnata all'invecchiamento.


Nessun riferimento era voluto.  Non passo da quelle parti da tanto tempo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaKarenina ha detto:


> L'altro decennale, adesso e' un cinquantaequalcosaenne.
> È oggettivo che io ci sia rimasta sotto emotivamente. Ma è stato anche perché il sesso era ed è sfrenato e stellare.
> E ti prevengo: non era per mancanza di paragoni che l'ho ritenuto tale.
> A vent'anni avevo già avuto una qualche storia sessualmente molto... Come dire... Vivace?
> ...


Ma tu t'incolleresti pure un settant'enne, credo che io e te abbiamo un concetto di sesso stellare un po' diverso. Ma comunque.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> I maschi attempati, diciamo dai 50 in su, sono amanti meravigliosi. Non hanno mai fretta, adorano il corpo femminile in se e non per il piacere che possono ricavarne, sono generosi, attenti, ti fanno stare bene,perché ti danno la sensazione di essere totalmente lì per te. E godono di cose che un maschio giovane nemmeno capisce e sono ... come dire ? femminili! :smile:


L'aver fretta non c'entra nulla con l'età. Non ne avevo a venti, né a trenta e neanche adesso. Il punto è essere capaci alla bisogna di fare tutto, che uno che non ha fretta perchè non ce la fa è un po' diverso da uno che non ha fretta perchè non è quello il momento.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'aver fretta non c'entra nulla con l'età. Non ne avevo a venti, né a trenta e neanche adesso. Il punto è essere capaci alla bisogna di fare tutto, che uno che non ha fretta perchè non ce la fa è un po' diverso da uno che non ha fretta perchè non è quello il momento.


secondo me parli così dei 50enni perchè hai già qualcosina che non va più come una volta e di conseguenza t'immaggini tra qualche anno.   non siamo tutti uguali gli uomini, sallo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> secondo me parli così dei 50enni perchè hai già qualcosina che non va più come una volta e di conseguenza t'immaggini tra qualche anno.   non siamo tutti uguali gli uomini, sallo.


Si parlava di gente più vicina ai sessanta che non ai cinquanta. Non sentirti preso in causa perchè stai per arrivare al mezzo secolo. Poi, ovviamente, io sono pieno di defaillances già adesso e parlo per invidia.


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si parlava di gente più vicina ai sessanta che non ai cinquanta. Non sentirti preso in causa perchè stai per arrivare al mezzo secolo. Poi, ovviamente, io sono pieno di defaillances già adesso e parlo per invidia.


non è necessario fare sarcasmo con l'invidia, hai sempre la puzza sotto il naso, mi riferivo a ciò che hai detto riguardo all'uomo di 50 anni che non spinge come dovrebbe o almeno secondo te non è un trentenne. Non è così, tutto qua. Tra 10 anni non sò come sarà, ma adesso va bene. é da considerare anche la donna con cui lo fai.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è necessario fare sarcasmo con l'invidia, hai sempre la puzza sotto il naso, mi riferivo a ciò che hai detto riguardo all'uomo di 50 anni che non spinge come dovrebbe o almeno secondo te non è un trentenne. Non è così, tutto qua. Tra 10 anni non sò come sarà, ma adesso va bene. é da considerare anche la donna con cui lo fai.


Sicuramente.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> non è necessario fare sarcasmo con l'invidia, hai sempre la puzza sotto il naso, mi riferivo a ciò che hai detto riguardo all'uomo di 50 anni che non spinge come dovrebbe o almeno secondo te non è un trentenne. Non è così, tutto qua. Tra 10 anni non sò come sarà, ma adesso va bene. é da considerare anche la donna con cui lo fai.


quoto!!! da donna quotissimo!!!!
e come al solito siamo noi donne che facciamo la differenza!
:sorriso2:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> quoto!!! da donna quotissimo!!!!
> e come al solito siamo noi donne che facciamo la differenza!
> :sorriso2:


Stellì tu mi sa che tanto obbiettiva non sei, come dire. Vabbè, lassamo perde.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stellì tu mi sa che tanto obbiettiva non sei, come dire. Vabbè, lassamo perde.


chi ioooooooooooooooooooooo?????????????????'' diciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> chi ioooooooooooooooooooooo?????????????????'' diciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


Ahahahahahahahah! Sine...ma che è? Senti la primavera pure tu? Tutto ok?


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahahah! Sine...ma che è? Senti la primavera pure tu? Tutto ok?


tutto ok. solita storia.
mah..forse un po' la primavera la sento!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> tutto ok. solita storia.
> mah..forse un po' la primavera la sento!!!!


Fa solo bene la primavera, dai. Brava.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok, ti credo; non te l'ho chiesto ma buono a sapersi :smile:. Solo che....che relazione c'è con la cosa che hai detto delle parrucche? e perché l'hai detta?


 buongiorno AB. 



stellina ha detto:


> quoto!!! da donna quotissimo!!!!
> e come al solito siamo noi donne che facciamo la differenza!
> :sorriso2:


alla faccia della donna misteriosa!  Un cartellone autostradale no???


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> buongiorno AB.
> 
> 
> 
> alla faccia della donna misteriosa!  Un cartellone autostradale no???


 visto che dentatura splendida????


----------



## Lui (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> visto che dentatura splendida????


tipo castoro. starai molto attenta a non graffiare, spero, perchè sai per noi è unico, non come altre parti del corpo.


----------



## stellina (22 Marzo 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tipo castoro. starai molto attenta a non graffiare, spero, perchè sai per noi è unico, non come altre parti del corpo.


mi sono immaginata coi dentoni da castoro!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
tra un po' non mi ribalto dalla sedia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Stellì tu mi sa che tanto obbiettiva non sei, come dire. Vabbè, lassamo perde.


Joey da quel che si legge di te
ne hai passate di battaglie.
Hai mai incontrato una donna obbiettiva?

Hai mai osservato che tutte presumono di esserlo, ma in realtà sono tutte estremamente soggettive?

Lo si capisce da come si guardano allo specchio e da come guardano le altre donne.

Osserva...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> visto che dentatura splendida????


mandami le lastre che.verifico


----------



## Nocciola (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> a me piaccio più ora.


Anche io senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Marzo 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono immaginata coi dentoni da castoro!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> tra un po' non mi ribalto dalla sedia!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


stellina, non ti ho mai vista così su di giri. Bene.:smile:


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey da quel che si legge di te
> *ne hai passate di battaglie.*
> Hai mai incontrato una donna obbiettiva?
> 
> ...



Conte, mi hai ricordato la canzone porta romana, c'è anche la Luna!

A fatto piu' battaglie la tua sottana
Che tutta la marina Americana 
A perso piu' battaglie il tuo reggipetto
Che il general Cadorna a Caporetto

An fatto piu' battaglie le tue mutandine
Che tutti I giapponesi alle filippine
O luna che rischiari le quattro mura 
Rischiara la mia cella ch'è tanto scura 

Rischiara la mia cella ch'è tetra e nera 
La gioventù più bella morì in galera 
O luna luna luna che fai la spia 
Bacia la donna d'altri ma non la mia ​


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> Conte, mi hai ricordato la canzone porta romana, c'è anche la Luna!
> 
> A fatto piu' battaglie la tua sottana
> Che tutta la marina Americana
> ...


Grande grande grande
quanto l'ho cercata...

Pensa che all'ultimo dell'anno
io e un altro abbiamo ubriacato la madre del padrone del locale

na veciota de 85 anni...

Bon questa cantava sta roba....
e suo figlio più ubriaco di lei...cantava...Mammmmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....sono tanto felice....

Il bello è che la veciota
poi è sempre in chiesa eh?


----------



## free (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Grande grande grande
> quanto l'ho cercata...
> 
> Pensa che all'ultimo dell'anno
> ...



è proprio bella, una delle poche canzoni milanesi che mi piace!
la versione di nanni svampa, soprattutto

questa, e ma mì:smile:

40 dì, 40 nott
a san vitur a ciapà i bott
sbatù de su sbatù de giò
mi son de quei che parlè no!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey da quel che si legge di te
> ne hai passate di battaglie.
> *Hai mai incontrato una donna obbiettiva?*
> 
> ...


No. Però sai che palle se lo fossero. O se lo fossimo tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Quanto e'vero Sbri...la prova l'ho avuta qualche giorno fa'ascoltando il racconto di una mia ''amica''.
> Mi ha detto che dopo di me,mica niente di particolare baci e stop,ha incontrato un uomo bellissimo..le ho chiesto''non ti sarai fermata ai baci'' e mi ha invece stupito rispondendo''baci???ma figurati..caffe'e addio''..
> 
> Pensa Sbri...io bellissimo non penso di esserlo..pero'a me ha ''dato''a lui no....sai perche'??facile..le donne in gamba,vogliono altro...la''testa''in primis.....be'chiaramente ci si deve piacere...ma l'intelligenza va su tutto.


Come doveva essere messo il bellissimo ?! Scusa ma te la sei tirata :carneval:


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vista. Ohoooooooo :up:


nel senso...
Ohooooooooooooo... dò stà??????:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> nel senso...
> Ohooooooooooooo... dò stà??????:rotfl::rotfl:


No era ammirazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (22 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No era ammirazione :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ami il... microcosmo????':rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. Però sai che palle se lo fossero. O se lo fossimo tutti.


Sarebbe tutto un forum che uno dice na cosa.
E tutti gli altri:
Quoto.
Oppure ma sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa?
Sei nella mia testa?

E saremo tutti così...
In un treno...
[video=youtube;YR5ApYxkU-U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YR5ApYxkU-U[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarebbe tutto un forum che uno dice na cosa.
> E tutti gli altri:
> Quoto.
> Oppure ma sai che stavo pensando la stessa cosa?
> ...


ehm!
ma sai che pensavo la stessa cosa...
Quito


----------



## Brunetta (22 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ami il... microcosmo????':rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

penso che se non si ha una persona accanto e una famiglia invecchiare faccia senz'altro più paura ; anche perché comunque si hanno valori diversi e priorità che avviluppano l'individuo.un po' ciò che dicevo nel thread la visione delle cose





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> zitta che io ancora non mi sono ripresa. Al prossimo compleanno vorrò come regalo un esorcismo


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che se non si ha una persona accanto e una famiglia invecchiare faccia senz'altro più paura ; anche perché comunque si hanno valori diversi e priorità che avviluppano l'individuo.un po' ciò che dicevo nel thread la visione delle cose


beh, sì, quello è uno spauracchio all'orizzonte, un po' sordo e cupo, ma per ora non lo sento molto. Se per valori diversi intendi l'egoismo, non credo possa essere un valore; se invece è occuparsi di chi c'è, per chi non si è creato una famiglia l'unico che c'è è se stess(a), dunque una cremina antirughe preventiva bisognerà pure dargliela a quest'unica


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso che se non si ha una persona accanto e una famiglia invecchiare faccia senz'altro più paura ; anche perché comunque si hanno valori diversi e priorità che avviluppano l'individuo.un po' ciò che dicevo nel thread la visione delle cose


Non credo che sia questo che faccia paura 
almeno parlo per me
non è che mi spaventa l'essere in compagnia e o da sola 
È l'invecchiare in se non essere più la stessa 
non rendere più fisicamente come anni pprima 
esempio se 10anni fa mi facevo 10km in 40m
ora se perdo un po' di allenamento se li faccio 
in 40m schiatto...
è duro l'accettare che devi diminuire i ritmi


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non credo che sia questo che faccia paura
> almeno parlo per me
> non è che mi spaventa l'essere in compagnia e o da sola
> È l'invecchiare in se non essere più la stessa
> ...


esattamente! Se ripenso ai fiumi o ai salti che ho fatto, solo all'idea mi si frantumano le vertebre lombari. Studiavo/lavoravo come una pazza, poi prendevo la macchina, mi facevo 700 km (anche per venire dalle tue parti), ci dormivo dentro e la mattina dopo con gli altri andavo "per fossi". Due giorni a pagaiare e saltare nell'inferno, poi 700 km, poco sonno e via che la settimana era reiniziata. Se lo faccio adesso crepo. Oddio che brutto invecchiare, non ci sto dentro.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

ma infatti il discorso non è la paura di stare da sole quanto che se hai famiglia certe cose sono parecchio relative.
detto questo ildeterioramento cerebrale dalla menopausa in poi quello certamente mi terrorizza.
per il resto posso adeguarmi prendendo atto che c'è un tempo per tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> esattamente! Se ripenso ai fiumi o ai salti che ho fatto, solo all'idea mi si frantumano le vertebre lombari. Studiavo/lavoravo come una pazza, poi prendevo la macchina, mi facevo 700 km (anche per venire dalle tue parti), ci dormivo dentro e la mattina dopo con gli altri andavo "per fossi". Due giorni a pagaiare e saltare nell'inferno, poi 700 km, poco sonno e via che la settimana era reiniziata. Se lo faccio adesso crepo. Oddio che brutto invecchiare, non ci sto dentro.


Invece che bello per noi musicisti...da vecchi si suona meglio che da giovani.
E pensa avere una lezione live dal grande vecchio Perlemuter che ci dice...
Ah voi giovani sprecate una montagna di energia al pianoforte...ne serve molta meno eh?

E ha ragione...

Però dai ma quale vecchia....

Sei ancora

una....































Bella Bimbuzza!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti il discorso non è la paura di stare da sole quanto che se hai famiglia certe cose sono parecchio relative.
> detto questo *ildeterioramento cerebrale* dalla menopausa in poi quello certamente mi terrorizza.
> per il resto posso adeguarmi prendendo atto che c'è un tempo per tutto.


io in quello ho più speranza che non avvenga o non presto. Sto a contatto di professori (di entrambi i sessi), decisamente geniali, oggettivamente il gotha nel mio campo, che non hanno certo 40 anni, non perdono un colpo. Per ora è il corpo che mi preoccupa. Il non poter fare più, o non più in quel modo, le cose che amavo. La prima volta che per viaggiare mi devo ridurre a prenotare sfilze di alberghi o trasferimenti comodi e turistici mi suicido.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Bella Bimbuzza!*


:kiss:


parlavo del tempo libero. Il mio lavoro, se i governi ce lo lasciano fare, non credo sia troppo a rischio di deterioramento. Almeno, spero.


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

spero che sia una battuta infelice.





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io in quello ho più speranza che non avvenga o non presto. Sto a contatto di professori (di entrambi i sessi), decisamente geniali, oggettivamente il gotha nel mio campo, che non hanno certo 40 anni, non perdono un colpo. Per ora è il corpo che mi preoccupa. Il non poter fare più, o non più in quel modo, le cose che amavo.* La prima volta che per viaggiare mi devo ridurre a prenotare sfilze di alberghi o trasferimenti comodi e turistici mi suicido.*


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, ok, ti credo; non te l'ho chiesto ma buono a sapersi :smile:. Solo che....che relazione c'è con la cosa che hai detto delle parrucche? e perché l'hai detta?


se te lo dicessi poi dovrei ucciderti.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Invece che bello per noi musicisti...da vecchi si suona meglio che da giovani.*



Non posso che confermare.... :up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Non posso che confermare.... :up:


Eh mio caro l'esperienza...
Da noi si dice "unto de gumbio"...Olio di gomito.

Ma fa morire l'allievo che dice...ah ma io suono così perchè la sento così...
E gli dici...

Figliuolo tu senti male...

E quando trovi uno come dire pieno di sè stesso...è incredibile non coglie la differenza tra la sua esecuzion e quella di un grande interprete del pianoforte no?

Ma questo lo noto anche nella musica rock...cioè fanno le cover non so dei Pink Floyd e si credono subito dei...

[video=youtube;BdTOjZQlR-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdTOjZQlR-8[/video]


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

in generale era quello che una volta era un valore: l'esperienza di chi aveva più anni , la saggezza.
oggi invecchiare  è diventata una vergogna


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spero che sia una battuta infelice.


perché?

è proprio uno dei miei terrori quello di non poter fare più i viaggi "al massacro" che faccio io...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> se te lo dicessi poi dovrei ucciderti.



 ah, ok. Nonlovolevomicasaperedavveroiononono


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> in generale era quello che una volta era un valore: l'esperienza di chi aveva più anni , la saggezza.
> oggi invecchiare  è diventata una vergogna



io non mi vergogno, mi sento male e basta, mi addoloro. La saggezza? Miiiii passo, grazie. Che la scondideratezza e l'avventurosità mi accompagnino ancora per molto...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> perché?
> 
> è proprio uno dei miei terrori quello di non poter fare più i viaggi "al massacro" che faccio io...


parlo del suicidio,scusa ma ci sono modi di dire che ritengo sia meglio non usare .


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlo del suicidio,scusa ma ci sono modi di dire che ritengo sia meglio non usare .


ma dai, è un'enfatizzazione come tante. Io la uso abbastanza spesso. Anche impazzire si usa, mica si intende davvero malattia mentale, no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> parlo del suicidio,scusa ma ci sono modi di dire che ritengo sia meglio non usare .


Perchè?
Cos'è qui compito in classe?


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti il discorso non è la paura di stare da sole quanto che se hai famiglia certe cose sono parecchio relative.
> detto questo ildeterioramento cerebrale dalla menopausa in poi quello certamente mi terrorizza.
> per il resto posso adeguarmi prendendo atto che c'è un tempo per tutto.



Non riesco a capire cosa c'entra la famiglia 
con il non riuscire ad accettare il deterioramento fisico...
Io una famiglia ce l'ho
come penso AnnaBlume...
ma non dedico tutti i miei spazi a loro 
lasciandomi andare in decadenza e sperando poi 
di avere un supporto più in là ...
Ho sempre messo in conto di poter rimanere sola ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

ecco qui la differenza con chi ha famiglia.sia fatta la tua volontà  





AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io non mi vergogno, mi sento male e basta, mi addoloro. La saggezza? Miiiii passo, grazie. *Che la scondideratezza* e l'avventurosità mi accompagnino ancora per molto...


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Cos'è qui compito in classe?


:rotfl:non male


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire cosa c'entra la famiglia
> con il non riuscire ad accettare il deterioramento fisico...
> Io una famiglia ce l'ho
> come penso AnnaBlume...
> ...


vedo che non mi sono spiegata ma fa nulla.
vado che ho già pronta la formalina per il consueto bagnetto.
per lunedì portatemi una ricerca sulla moria dei lepidotteri in australia


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> vedo che non mi sono spiegata ma fa nulla.
> vado che ho già pronta la formalina per il consueto bagnetto.
> per lunedì portatemi una ricerca sulla moria dei lepidotteri in australia


pensare che volevo aprire un 3D 
solo per donne che portano la dentiera
cumunque sarà fatto...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ecco qui la differenza con chi ha famiglia.sia fatta la tua volontà



ahahaha, anche con le di di troppo? Speriamo di no :unhappy: :rotfl:

guarda, la scorsa estate ho girato e "zompato per fossi" e fatto campeggio libero (col pemesso) nella terra degli orsi, nel pieno di Canada e Alaska, varie pericolosità incluse. Anche quest'anno, conto in banca permettendo, intendo rifarlo. Certo, non lo farei se fossi madre. Questo lo capisco. Ma non essendolo, appunto... :smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahaha, anche con le di di troppo? Speriamo di no :unhappy: :rotfl:
> 
> guarda, la scorsa estate ho girato e "zompato per fossi" e fatto campeggio libero (col pemesso) nella terra degli orsi, nel pieno di Canada e Alaska, varie pericolosità incluse. Anche quest'anno, conto in banca permettendo, intendo rifarlo. Certo, non lo farei se fossi madre. Questo lo capisco. Ma non essendolo, appunto... :smile:


Quanti al mondo si sono tarpati le ali mettendo su famiglia solo perchè "così è la vita" ed hanno vissuto anni di rimpianto.........


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quanti al mondo si sono tarpati le ali mettendo su famiglia solo perchè "così è la vita" ed hanno vissuto anni di rimpianto.........


quanti son ben felici di averla perché pensano che valga tutte le ali del mondo.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> quanti son ben felici di averla perché pensano che valga tutte le ali del mondo.


Indubbiamente. Ma la famiglia è qualcosa che deve essere voluto, non messa insieme per consuetudine o casualità.
Qui dentro abbiamo molti esempi dei risultati della seconda ipotesi.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Quanti al mondo si sono tarpati le ali mettendo su famiglia solo perchè "così è la vita" ed hanno vissuto anni di rimpianto.........


io però conosco anche tanti edit: s-famigliati che non si smuovono perché "ma dove vai! E poi se succede qualcosa? Ma da sola? Dormi nella tundra? E poi? E se ti si rompe il fuoristrada? E trascini il kayak in aeroporto? Ma sei pazza?", insomma, c'è chi s'è tarpato le ali, chi come dice Minerva le ali le dispiega in altri contesti, chi le ali non ce le ha mai avute...

come sempre, mi piace poco giudicare, preferisco veleggiare finché la prontezza fisica non m'abbandona. Poi mi suicido (ciao Min, la ricerca sulla moria degli insetti la sto facendo, giuro)


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. *Ma la famiglia è qualcosa che deve essere voluto, non messa insieme per consuetudine o casualità.*
> Qui dentro abbiamo molti esempi dei risultati della seconda ipotesi.


senz'altro.


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao,

queste cose si possono fare anche quando si ha famiglia. 
Ma bisogna un po' adeguarsi all'età dei bambini.
Certo, se si pretende di voler condividere ogni momento, 
ciò diviene un po' difficile. 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> queste cose si possono fare anche quando si ha famiglia.
> Ma bisogna un po' adeguarsi all'età dei bambini.
> ...


beh, dai, non tutte. E' vero che la media italiana è troppo iperprotettiva con i bimbi, basta andare in nord europa (anche in Francia) e di famiglie in campeggio libero in montagna ce ne sono tante. Però, sport estremo avendo dei bimbi non lo farei. Il rischio di farsi davvero male o, peggio, morire, sarebbe inaccettabile. Nemmeno sulla tundra a rischio di incontro orsi, li porterei. Mica sono scema del tutto... :smile:

Ah, Sienne, sono posti raggiungibili solo via aereo prima e Fuoristrada o ultraleggeri poi, dunque via carburante. Lo dico per corroborare la tua tesi della mia mancanza di coerenza avendo la macchina :risata::risata::risata:

sono ambientalista finché posso, quando non posso scelgo il male minore e bona lì


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> io però conosco anche tanti edit: s-famigliati che non si smuovono perché "ma dove vai! E poi se succede qualcosa? Ma da sola? Dormi nella tundra? E poi? E se ti si rompe il fuoristrada? E trascini il kayak in aeroporto? Ma sei pazza?", insomma, c'è chi s'è tarpato le ali, chi come dice Minerva le ali le dispiega in altri contesti, chi le ali non ce le ha mai avute...
> 
> come sempre, mi piace poco giudicare, preferisco veleggiare finché la prontezza fisica non m'abbandona. Poi mi suicido (ciao Min, la ricerca sulla moria degli insetti la sto facendo, giuro)


Fai, fai, tu che puoi e vuoi!
Non vedo solo il "suicidio".
Io penso che una vita di esperienze serva per aver argomenti su cui meditare serenamente in vecchiaia.
Altrimenti sarebbe tutto tempo perso. L'esperienza in sè, la pura fisicità del fatto e dell'emozione, senza la capacità e la volontà di elaborarla, di trarne dei significati che vadano oltre, mi parrebbe piuttosto sterile.
A questo punto brucar l'erbetta è più sicuro e con qualche buon libro si può viaggiare sfruttando pure la fantasia altrui. Stesso risultato finale.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fai, fai, tu che puoi e vuoi!
> Non vedo solo il "suicidio".
> Io penso che una vita di esperienze serva per aver argomenti su cui meditare serenamente in vecchiaia.
> Altrimenti sarebbe tutto tempo perso. L'esperienza in sè, la pura fisicità del fatto e dell'emozione, senza la capacità e la volontà di elaborarla, di trarne dei significati che vadano oltre, mi parrebbe piuttosto sterile.
> A questo punto brucar l'erbetta è più sicuro e con qualche buon libro si può viaggiare sfruttando pure la fantasia altrui. Stesso risultato finale.


d'accordissimo su tutto!!!!
Solo che con i libri ci lavoro, nel tempo libero se non lo muovo, 'sto corpo, mi va a male e si ammuffisce 
L'elaborazione poi è fondamentale, senza dubbio :smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordissimo su tutto!!!!
> Solo che con i libri ci lavoro, nel tempo libero se non lo muovo, 'sto corpo, mi va a male e si ammuffisce
> L'elaborazione poi è fondamentale, senza dubbio :smile:


Io so di aver perso parecchio tempo e parecchie occasioni in passato, almeno per quanto riguarda le esperienze dirette, ma ho sempre osservato ed elaborato. e letto tanto. Ora tento, pur coi limiti di un'età ed di una famiglia, di rifarmi un pochino con qualche piccola iniziativa. Certo nulla a che vedere, purtroppo, con viaggi avventurosi e compagnia briscola.


......per il momento, almeno...... :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, dai, non tutte. E' vero che la media italiana è troppo iperprotettiva con i bimbi, basta andare in nord europa (anche in Francia) e di famiglie in campeggio libero in montagna ce ne sono tante. Però, sport estremo avendo dei bimbi non lo farei. Il rischio di farsi davvero male o, peggio, morire, sarebbe inaccettabile. Nemmeno sulla tundra a rischio di incontro orsi, li porterei. Mica sono scema del tutto... :smile:
> 
> Ah, Sienne, sono posti raggiungibili solo via aereo prima e Fuoristrada o ultraleggeri poi, dunque via carburante. Lo dico per corroborare la tua tesi della mia mancanza di coerenza avendo la macchina :risata::risata::risata:
> 
> sono ambientalista finché posso, quando non posso scelgo il male minore e bona lì


Ciao,

si è vero, molti italiani anche qui sono così ...

beh, sport estremo è un'altra cosa ... 
il mio compagno lo fa ... ma mica bisogna fare tutto assieme!
quando vorrebbe che veniamo pure noi, c'è sempre un punto dove ci dividiamo
e poi ci incontriamo ad un altro posto. 

a me le cose troppo appiccicose non piacciono  ...

figurati, noi dormiamo tutta l'estate fuori vicino al bosco ... 
campeggio libero a vari posti ... all'oceano atlantico è proprio un sogno 

mi ricordo ... abbiamo fatto un giro per l'europa con il tandem ed il trailer (una bici a tre) ...
ci siamo divertiti da matti ... 

no no ... se si vuole qualcosa si può fare ... 



ehh l'ambiente ... grazie!  ...

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> si è vero, molti italiani anche qui sono così ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, per lo sport estremo non dicevo insieme, ovvio che i bimbi non possono. Ma dicevo che, se dovessi avere un erede, certo non rischerei di renderlo orfano scatafasciandomi per torrenti estremi, ti pare? Smetterei semplicemente di farlo. Insomma, era quello il concetto. Il resto lo sai, massimo rispetto, ma io in tandem non ci andrei mai. Troppa fatica e troppo lento e troppo senza adrenalina. Trekking in montagna alta certo, ma solo come avvicinamento alpinistico, altrimenti nisba :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io so di aver perso parecchio tempo e parecchie occasioni in passato, almeno per quanto riguarda le esperienze dirette, ma ho sempre osservato ed elaborato. e letto tanto. Ora tento, pur coi limiti di un'età ed di una famiglia, di rifarmi un pochino con qualche piccola iniziativa. Certo nulla a che vedere, purtroppo, con viaggi avventurosi e compagnia briscola.
> 
> 
> ......per il momento, almeno...... :mrgreen:



a proposito di "piccole iniziative", che piccole non mi paiono, racconta del lancio!!!!! Io mai fatto. E' davvero fico come sembra o anche di più?


----------



## sienne (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Sienne, per lo sport estremo non dicevo insieme, ovvio che i bimbi non possono. Ma dicevo che, se dovessi avere un erede, certo non rischerei di renderlo orfano scatafasciandomi per torrenti estremi, ti pare? Smetterei semplicemente di farlo. Insomma, era quello il concetto. Il resto lo sai, massimo rispetto, ma io in tandem non ci andrei mai. *Troppa fatica* e troppo lento. Trekking in montagna alta certo, ma solo come avvicinamento alpinistico, altrimenti nisba :mrgreen:


Ciao

OK ... capito! Beh, certo ... potevo pure arrivarci da sola ... 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: in effetti ... a volte è faticoso ... 


Beh, per tutti i giorni qui ho un "flyer" ... è una bicicletta elettrica.
Ha una forza incredibile ... e giù in città, devo mettere a metà forza. 
Perché, gli automobilisti non sono abituati a vedere una bici che 
può arrivare fino a 40km/h ... è proprio un problema di percezione
ottica e manca il rumore ... 

però ti dico una cosa ... (non so se dipende da ciò)

il mio fisico è sodo ... :up: ...
e dimostro molti anni in meno ...  ...

comunque ... per il fatto dell'ambiente ... è un bel problema ... 


sienne


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a proposito di "piccole iniziative", che piccole non mi paiono, racconta del lancio!!!!! Io mai fatto. E' davvero fico come sembra o anche di più?


Ti ho scritto una risposta fiume e come al solito si è persa. Merda. Ora non ho più tempo, ma ti dirò tutto al più presto. Bye :smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> OK ... capito! Beh, certo ... potevo pure arrivarci da sola ...
> 
> ...


cavolo, mi devo comperare un tandem???? noooooooooo
ci penso 

per la macchina: la mia l'ho scelta guardando bene i consumi e le emisisoni, che fossero più bassi possibile. In Usa o Canada, scelgo sempre la "meno peggio" fermo restando che a seconda del viaggio ho esigenze di un tipo e un altro. Con i gruppi di kayak o alpinismo le macchine le dividiamo, le riempiamo oculatamente di psersone e cose. In città praticamente non la uso, se devo fare un giro prendo i mezzi o vado a piedi. Ma io faccio 20000 km annui solo per lavoro (tante sedi e biblio e musei, insomma impossibile diversamente, mica davvero ci posso andare in bici, siamo seri...) Insomma, cerco di non farmi troppo schifo e di non fare troppi danni, cerco di scegliere sempre il meno peggio, ma poi mi godo quel faccio e cerco di non pensarci più, altrimenti sto solo a casa. Gli aerei, ad esempio. Inquinano tantissimo. Ma ne prendo, almeno 2 o 3 volte l'anno (se non di più), fra lavoro e viaggi. Faccio quello che posso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto una risposta fiume e come al solito si è persa. Merda. Ora non ho più tempo, ma ti dirò tutto al più presto. Bye :smile:


cavolo, ti aspetterò con ansia. *Voglio sapere tutto*!!!!! A presto! :smile:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, ti aspetterò con ansia. *Voglio sapere tutto*!!!!! A presto! :smile:


Allora: (stavolta salvo ad ogni riga)
Il lancio io non l'ho ancora fatto, ma mia moglie si. Io non lo feci per non rischiare di rovinare la giornata: poco tempo prima mi ero trovato a stare malissimo su....... una giostra al Luna Park!!!!! Non per nausea, ma per scariche potentissime di adrenalina, al limite dello svenimento. Nel frattempo continuavo a chiedermi: "ma ho paura? No!! E allora cazzo mi sta succedendo?!?!?!?!?!?!".
Mia moglie comunque ha detto che le è piaciuto tantissimo, ma che non si ha la sensazione di caduta. Solo vento.
Ora è passato parecchio tempo, non me ne frega nulla: lo voglio fare e lo faccio. Approfitto della buona compagnia: il mio capo è paracadutista ed un mio collega è base-jumper (amicone di Felix Baumgartner!). Metto insieme un altro po' di disperati, un buon agriturismo da sciùri nell'Astigiano di proprietà di un'amica ed il gioco  è fatto.
Il lancio: ci si imbraga "a cucchiaio" con un istruttore (lui dietro, sigh!) e con l'aereo si sale fino a 4200 mt. Ci si lancia e subito l'istruttore apre un "palloncino" stabilizzatore che evita la rotazione. Alcune decine di secondi di caduta libera (30/40), poi si apre la vela e comincia la discesa lenta. Volendo (tutti vogliono) ci si può far fare la ripresa video.
Se va bene questo WE e continuo a tenermi il mio lavoro intenderei organizzare altri we una o due volte l'anno con iniziative insolite, almeno per i comuni mortali. Il prossimo potrebbe essere Rafting in Valsesia!
Ho anche un piccolo vago progettino con un collega coetaneo: traversata in lunghezza del Lago Maggiore partendo dalla Svizzera, entrare nel Ticino, arrivare al Po e poi lungo questo arrivare in Adriatico.
Purtroppo un dolore ad un braccio per il momento non mi permette nemmeno di cominciare ad allenarmi, ma l'idea è li......


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Ciao MM!
Finalmente Il salto!
Ottimo!
 :up:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ciao MM!
> Finalmente Il salto!
> Ottimo!
> :up:


No, no, non ancora: a Maggio. Sto organizzando e devo farlo con un certo anticipo  perchè l'agriturismo è sempre al completo.
Ciao Mille! Piacere di risentirti! :smile:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, no, non ancora: a Maggio. Sto organizzando e devo farlo con un certo anticipo  perchè l'agriturismo è sempre al completo.
> Ciao Mille! Piacere di risentirti! :smile:


si, ho letto. 
ma ora sembri davvero lanciato (oh oh oh!  :unhappy: oddio uccidimi)!
mi piace leggerti carico di entusiasmo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Allora: (stavolta salvo ad ogni riga)
> Il lancio io non l'ho ancora fatto, ma mia moglie si. Io non lo feci per non rischiare di rovinare la giornata: poco tempo prima mi ero trovato a stare malissimo su....... una giostra al Luna Park!!!!! Non per nausea, ma per scariche potentissime di adrenalina, al limite dello svenimento. Nel frattempo continuavo a chiedermi: "ma ho paura? No!! E allora cazzo mi sta succedendo?!?!?!?!?!?!".
> Mia moglie comunque ha detto che le è piaciuto tantissimo, ma che non si ha la sensazione di caduta. Solo vento.
> Ora è passato parecchio tempo, non me ne frega nulla: lo voglio fare e lo faccio. Approfitto della buona compagnia: il mio capo è paracadutista ed un mio collega è base-jumper (amicone di Felix Baumgartner!). Metto insieme un altro po' di disperati, un buon agriturismo da sciùri nell'Astigiano di proprietà di un'amica ed il gioco  è fatto.
> ...


grande!!!!! Non sai quanto ti invidio :smile:
Continua così, benissimo! Per la Valsesia, ne so qualcosa :fischio:, se ti va di farmi sapere quando ci vai (ora è presto, il Sesia non è ancora navigabile), se riesco, ti faccio andare sul gommone con qualche guida davvero brava 
Il Sesia è verde smeraldo, e ancor di più Sermenza, io li adoro. Sul Mastallone, uno dei suoi affluenti, cattivissimo, mi sono incrinata una costola e sublussata la spalla   Gioielli sul serio, bella scelta


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grande!!!!! Non sai quanto ti invidio :smile:
> Continua così, benissimo! Per la Valsesia, ne so qualcosa :fischio:, se ti va di farmi sapere quando ci vai (ora è presto, il Sesia non è ancora navigabile), se riesco, ti faccio andare sul gommone con qualche guida davvero brava
> Il Sesia è verde smeraldo, e ancor di più Sermenza, io li adoro. Sul Mastallone, uno dei suoi affluenti, cattivissimo, mi sono incrinata una costola e sublussata la spalla   Gioielli sul serio, bella scelta


Tu invidi me?!?!?!
Te ne vai per Alaska e Canada sottobraccio agli orsi bianchi come a passeggio ed invidi me?!?!?! Ma vavavavavava!

Ti lanci in un guscio di noce per torrenti e cascate tra rocce e strapiombi ed invidi me?!?!?? Ma rivavavavavava! 

Quando sarà il momento ti contatterò senza dubbio.

Già che ci sono ti dico i costi del lancio all'aeroclub di Casale Monferrato: 160 euro il lancio + 50 per la ripresa video.
Gli amici svizzeri vengono moooolto volentieri: da loro costa più del doppio!!!!
Se ti interessa ti passo i contatti


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a proposito di "piccole iniziative", che piccole non mi paiono, racconta del lancio!!!!! Io mai fatto. E' davvero fico come sembra o anche di più?


Si anche a me piacerebbe sapere del lancio...
io mi sono tirata indietro all'ultimo...
ora c'è anche mia nipote che vuole farlo magari in due 
mi faccio più forza...


Letto....


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tu invidi me?!?!?!
> Te ne vai per Alaska e Canada sottobraccio agli orsi bianchi come a passeggio ed invidi me?!?!?! Ma vavavavavava!
> 
> Ti lanci in un guscio di noce per torrenti e cascate tra rocce e strapiombi ed invidi me?!?!?? Ma rivavavavavava!
> ...


cazzarola costa la metà di dove sono andata io


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> cazzarola costa la metà di dove sono andata io


Se sei in zona approfittane, allora! In MP ti posso dare il cell del responsabile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Tu invidi me?!?!?!
> Te ne vai per Alaska e Canada sottobraccio agli orsi bianchi come a passeggio ed invidi me?!?!?! Ma vavavavavava!
> 
> Ti lanci in un guscio di noce per torrenti e cascate tra rocce e strapiombi ed invidi me?!?!?? Ma rivavavavavava!
> ...


ma si che ti invidio! Ti butti da lassù col vento fra i capelli...hm, deve essere uno sballo
no, io per ora non mi lancio. Devo stare attenta ai grandi e soprattutto subitanei sbalzi di pressione, non mi sono consentiti :smile:
ma grazie :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma si che ti invidio! Ti butti da lassù *col vento fra i capelli*...hm, deve essere uno sballo
> no, io per ora non mi lancio. Devo stare attenta ai grandi e soprattutto subitanei sbalzi di pressione, non mi sono consentiti :smile:
> ma grazie :smile:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:






Scusa MM, tesoro bello, non ho resistito


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bastarda....


ps. ammetto che ho pensato la stessa cosa :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Simy ha detto:


> bastarda....
> 
> 
> ps. ammetto che ho pensato la stessa cosa :carneval:


ahahahahahahaha, ma sarete cattive? In una botta sola avete preso per il c. lui e mi avete comunicato che è crinoprivo. Cattivissime!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha, ma sarete cattive? In una botta sola avete preso per il c. lui e mi avete comunicato che è crinoprivo. Cattivissime!



Non era un'informazione riservata


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2013)

*R: Gusti in fatto di uomini*



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahahahahahaha, ma sarete cattive? In una botta sola avete preso per il c. lui e mi avete comunicato che è crinoprivo. Cattivissime!


Non era un segreto


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non era un'informazione riservata





Simy ha detto:


> Non era un segreto


ok, io non lo sapevo, come sempre. Non so mai niente, vedo solo i caratteri


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

Non ti preoccupare AB.
Sono due serpi :incazzato:, tu non hai colpa alcuna.














........vento tra i capelli.........
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare AB.
> Sono due serpi :incazzato:, tu non hai colpa alcuna.
> 
> 
> ...



Amore bello



:angelo:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (23 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amore bello
> 
> 
> 
> :angelo:


E' sempre bello ridere insieme a voi :abbraccio:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

Se vi dessi il segreto come tornare giovani, quanto impegno ci mettereste?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Se sei in zona approfittane, allora! In MP ti posso dare il cell del responsabile.


grazie ...
casomai mi venisse di nuovo l'ispirazione...
non è proprio dalle mie parti ma 
una  gita si può fare...


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vi dessi il segreto come tornare giovani, quanto impegno ci mettereste?


nessuno ...
non vorei tornare giovane 
vorrei solo non invecchiare
e rimanere incriccata


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> nessuno ...
> non vorei tornare giovane
> vorrei solo non invecchiare
> e rimanere incriccata


Il trucco è lo stesso. Ma ci metti meno impegno ... E così non invecchi.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il trucco è lo stesso. Ma ci metti meno impegno ... E così non invecchi.



ok 
allora spara 
ci metterò tutto ò'impegno di cui sono capace:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ok
> allora spara
> ci metterò tutto ò'impegno di cui sono capace:smile:


Sognare il più possibile di una sola "storia". I sogni più lunghi rallentano il tempo. Se ci metti tutto l'impegno, puoi invertirlo. Rallenta o inverte il tuo tempo personale, non del mondo


----------



## lunaiena (24 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sognare il più possibile di una sola "storia". I sogni più lunghi rallentano il tempo. Se ci metti tutto l'impegno, puoi invertirlo. Rallenta o inverte il tuo tempo personale, non del mondo


sognare in che senso
ad occhi aperti o nel sonno?


----------



## Simy (24 Marzo 2013)

*R: Gusti in fatto di uomini*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare AB.
> Sono due serpi :incazzato:, tu non hai colpa alcuna.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma tu lo sai che ti voglio bene


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> sognare in che senso
> ad occhi aperti o nel sonno?


Nel sonno.


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nel sonno.


Ma che teoria e'? Dicci, dicci. Io sapevo che l'impegno rende brevi i giorni e lunghi gli anni, quindi avevo capito che sognare un sogno e coltivarlo, nel senso di desiderio di vita, allunghi il tempo rendendolo tempo pieno. Invece?


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, mi devo comperare un tandem???? noooooooooo
> ci penso
> 
> per la macchina: la mia l'ho scelta guardando bene i consumi e le emisisoni, che fossero più bassi possibile. In Usa o Canada, scelgo sempre la "meno peggio" fermo restando che a seconda del viaggio ho esigenze di un tipo e un altro. Con i gruppi di kayak o alpinismo le macchine le dividiamo, le riempiamo oculatamente di psersone e cose. In città praticamente non la uso, se devo fare un giro prendo i mezzi o vado a piedi. Ma io faccio 20000 km annui solo per lavoro (tante sedi e biblio e musei, insomma impossibile diversamente, mica davvero ci posso andare in bici, siamo seri...) Insomma, cerco di non farmi troppo schifo e di non fare troppi danni, cerco di scegliere sempre il meno peggio, ma poi mi godo quel faccio e cerco di non pensarci più, altrimenti sto solo a casa. Gli aerei, ad esempio. Inquinano tantissimo. Ma ne prendo, almeno 2 o 3 volte l'anno (se non di più), fra lavoro e viaggi. Faccio quello che posso.


Ciao 

:up:

hehe, sai, più ti leggevo e più vedevo mia sorella - l'adoro tanto, ma scassa un po', 
con questa storia della carne. e mi manda in continuazioni risultati di ricerche e 
cose varie, ma quando voglio parlare di ambiente in generale e di alcune sue scelte ... 
devo capire. è così ... mi è scattato il dito   ...

È un dilemma tutta la faccenda dell'ambiente. Perché in fin dei conti, 
noi ambientalisti del kaiser, non facciamo altro che prolungare l'agonia della natura ... 
un tema molto complesso. Ma se nei prossimi dieci anni circa non 
cambia qualcosa ... questa guerra la perdiamo, 
anche se ogni tanto vinciamo una battaglia. 

Non apro un thread a riguardo ... 
ma quello che mi rompe degli ambientalisti è, che proseguono con 
argomenti di paure e con simboli ... invece è un grande problema globale, 
che ci riguarda tutti, che va ben oltre ad una coscienza del ambiente ... 

mi devo fermare ...  ...

sienne


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Marzo 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :up:
> 
> ...


Standing ovation!
:applauso::bravooo::bravooo::applauso:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sognare il più possibile di una sola "storia". I sogni più lunghi rallentano il tempo. Se ci metti tutto l'impegno, puoi invertirlo. Rallenta o inverte il tuo tempo personale, non del mondo


Meraviglioso! :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma che teoria e'? Dicci, dicci. Io sapevo che l'impegno rende brevi i giorni e lunghi gli anni, quindi avevo capito che sognare un sogno e coltivarlo, nel senso di desiderio di vita, allunghi il tempo rendendolo tempo pieno. Invece?


:nuke: è quello che avevo capito io.


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :nuke: è quello che avevo capito io.


Ma lui ha specificato. "nel sonno"!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma lui ha specificato. "nel sonno"!


 anche perché sarebbe bello guidare i sogni.


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> anche perché sarebbe bello guidare i sogni.


Si', pero' cosi' perderebbero la loro funzione liberatoria di far affiorare imprevedibilmente l'inaffiorabile . La loro terra e' l'inconscio, che non puo' essere guidata dalla coscienza, anche se l'ossimoro e' fascinoso. Io sto cercando di studiare la neurochimica del sogno, se riesco a mettere qualcosa insieme di sensato vorrei farne un seminario...Ricordo che tempo fa per un certo periodo prendevo farmaci serotoninergici. Il loro effetto sui sogni era meraviglioso, fantastico, era strepitoso. Tutto in technicolor accentuato, trame fittissime, intrecci incredibili, immagini di una vividezza estrema. La sera al momento di addormentarmi mi sembrava di andare ogni volta al cinema! questa cosa mi metteva di buon umore, e da allora mi e' venuta voglia di approfondire un po' l'argomento, secondo me si aprirebbero anche tante altre strade che darebbero notizie di tante altre cose e altri funzionamenti...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Si', pero' cosi' perderebbero la loro funzione liberatoria di far affiorare imprevedibilmente l'inaffiorabile . La loro terra e' l'inconscio, che non puo' essere guidata dalla coscienza, anche se l'ossimoro e' fascinoso. Io sto cercando di studiare la neurochimica del sogno, se riesco a mettere qualcosa insieme di sensato vorrei farne un seminario...Ricordo che tempo fa per un certo periodo prendevo farmaci serotoninergici. Il loro effetto sui sogni era meraviglioso, fantastico, era strepitoso. Tutto in technicolor accentuato, trame fittissime, intrecci incredibili, immagini di una vividezza estrema. La sera al momento di addormentarmi mi sembrava di andare ogni volta al cinema! questa cosa mi metteva di buon umore, e da allora mi e' venuta voglia di approfondire un po' l'argomento, secondo me si aprirebbero anche tante altre strade che darebbero notizie di tante altre cose e altri funzionamenti...


Sei sicura che fosse roba legale? :carneval:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sicura che fosse roba legale? :carneval:




a grande voce: CHISSENEFREGA!!!!!
Inno, dimmi che roba era. La voglio anche io, tutta! 

ho sognato per 2 anni precisi (non a caso, i 2 anni incriminati subito dopo il mio andarmene) di andare a fuoco. Tessuto per tessuto, strato per strato, tendine per tendine. Sogni immensamente dolorosi, sentivo perfino il crepitio, la puzza. Mi merito qualsiasi sostanza tu possa indicarmi. Me la sono guadagnata :im-ok::sorriso4:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a grande voce: CHISSENEFREGA!!!!!
> Inno, dimmi che roba era. La voglio anche io, tutta!
> 
> ho sognato per 2 anni precisi (non a caso, i 2 anni incriminati subito dopo il mio andarmene) di andare a fuoco. Tessuto per tessuto, strato per strato, tendine per tendine. Sogni immensamente dolorosi, sentivo perfino il crepitio, la puzza. Mi merito qualsiasi sostanza tu possa indicarmi. Me la sono guadagnata :im-ok::sorriso4:


Ben per questo chiedevo


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Marzo 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ben per questo chiedevo


dài (esortativo), facciamo un gruppo d'acquisto per abbattere le spese


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Marzo 2013)

Balorde! :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (24 Marzo 2013)

Ciao 

grazie MM ...  ...

credo e spero che in fondo, tutti lo sappiano che è così ...

ma ugualmente, non ci si può abbattere, anche se quello che 
si fa nel nostro piccolo è un palliativo ... perché lo dovrebbero fare tutti. 

Però rimango veramente sempre dal nuovo stupefatta da alcuna gente. 
AB - ciao - si è messa a spiegare il nesso tra il consumo personale della carne con
l'ambiente in relazione alla popolazione mondiale ecc. 
che mi schiattassero i maroni che non ho ... alcuni hanno avuto il coraggio 
di trattare l'argomento, come se fosse un fattore d'opinione ... non so,
come AB abbia fatto a non perdere la pazienza ... 

va bo, per chi interessa ... il WWF spiega i 13 settori problematici ...
Greenpeace ... aggiorna sempre, sulle sue lotte e come si può appoggiare ... 

e siccome due giorni fa, è stata la giornata mondiale dell'acqua 
vi pongo il link ... potrebbe interessare a colore che non possono 
fare a meno, di seguire l'alta moda ... 

http://www.greenpeace.org/italy/it/...diale-dellacqua-10-fatti-devastan/blog/44450/

mi dispiace ... sono una scassa scatole ... 

sienne


----------



## Innominata (24 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dài (esortativo), facciamo un gruppo d'acquisto per abbattere le spese


Preparatevi a sognare e anche ad avere l'appetito di un camionista:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Preparatevi a sognare *e anche ad avere l'appetito di un camionista:mrgreen:*


Ecco prechè sta roba alla fine non è poi così diffusa.......:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (24 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Preparatevi a sognare e anche ad avere l'appetito di un camionista:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se vi dessi il segreto come tornare giovani, quanto impegno ci mettereste?


Manco se mi paghi 

Se invece potessi avere la possibilità di rimanere come stò adesso, a 43, in piena forma, mentale e fisica, ci metterei la firma.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Che piacere risentirti , Tuba! Tutto bene? :0)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Sognare il più possibile di una sola "storia". I sogni più lunghi rallentano il tempo. Se ci metti tutto l'impegno, puoi invertirlo. Rallenta o inverte il tuo tempo personale, non del mondo


Porca puttana.


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si anche a me piacerebbe sapere del lancio...
> io mi sono tirata indietro all'ultimo...
> ora c'è anche mia nipote che vuole farlo magari in due
> mi faccio più forza...
> ...


una volta *mio cugino*
 ha detto che un amico di suo
*cugino*,gli ha detto
 che una volta, ad un tizio che faceva il paracadute per la prima volta non s'è aperto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> una volta *mio cugino*
> ha detto che un amico di suo
> *cugino*,gli ha detto
> che una volta, ad un tizio che faceva il paracadute per la prima volta non s'è aperto.


Ti ho dato un verde su quell'intervento.
Poi hai aggiunto una parte, se l'avessi letto non ti avrei approvato


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti ho dato un verde su quell'intervento.
> Poi hai aggiunto una parte, se l'avessi letto non ti avrei approvato


come posso rimediare??????
ci tengo alla tua approvazione.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (25 Marzo 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mio caro l'esperienza...
> Da noi si dice "unto de gumbio"...Olio di gomito.
> 
> Ma fa morire l'allievo che dice...ah ma io suono così perchè la sento così...
> ...


il massimo è l'allievo che arriva con il Basso inguinale o alle ginocchia. Convinto che sia FIGO suonarlo da vero 'Rocker' e la loro faccia quando gli accorcio la tracolla in posizione scolastica. Quante lamentele.
Poi appena inizio a slappare mi guardano come se fossi un extraterrestre e si adeguano, un pochino.

E pensano che io non mi accorga che l' hanno allungata un po' ... :rotfl::rotfl:... che bellini sono!?!


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> una volta *mio cugino*
> ha detto che un amico di suo
> *cugino*,gli ha detto
> che una volta, ad un tizio che faceva il paracadute per la prima volta non s'è aperto.



tuo cugino farsi i cazzi suio no eh!
e anche tu però!


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Porca puttana.


piu che altro...
complicato!
da far venire il mal di testa.


----------



## Tubarao (25 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Boh, sulla carta mi piacciono giovani almeno all'apparenza (l'età anagrafica è inutile per me). Se più giovani di me va bene uguale, mi piacciono compatibili con la mia età dimostrata. Alti snelli e sportivi, possibilmente mori, denti bianchi, spalle larghe. Se torreggiano, meglio. Mi piace sentirmi la minuscola della situazione. Capelli, più ce n'è meglio è. Barba piena no, mi picca e non vedo la forma del viso. Il pizzetto è accettato. Peli, meno ce ne sono e meglio è, mai sulla schiena e pochi o pochissimi sul torace, il resto come vogliono. Occhi profondi, di qualsiasi colore, sorriso bello. Per Johnny però faccio eccezione su tutto.
> 
> Poi, tutto del resto: carattere, idee, conoscenza e competenza, parole ben messe, ironia come se piovesse, velocità mentale. Gente che ride anche di sé, ma già a quel punto potrei innamorarmi e è meglio di no, sono misantropa :mrgreen:



Praticamente un Calciatore  Quanto Velina sei ?


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tuo cugino farsi i cazzi suio no eh!
> e anche tu però!



allora, mia sorella è partita in quarta sul fatto che il paracadutismo era lo sport della sua vita etc. etc.

risultato: al primo lancio, in posizione comodissima con l'istruttore attaccato "dietro":mrgreen:,
quelli prima di lei, una si è rotta un piede all'atterraggio, ad un altro l'istruttore ha aperto il paracadute di emergenza, 
e mia sorella, dopo aver manifestato una certa perdita d'interesse per il lancio, si è buttata lo stesso e durante il volo libero...ha aperto la bocca e non riusciva più a chiuderla e nemmeno a respirare:rotfl:

prima ed ultima volta:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, mia sorella è partita in quarta sul fatto che il paracadutismo era lo sport della sua vita etc. etc.
> 
> *risultato: al primo lancio, in posizione comodissima con l'istruttore attaccato "dietro*":mrgreen:,
> quelli prima di lei, una si è rotta un piede all'atterraggio, ad un altro l'istruttore ha aperto il paracadute di emergenza,
> ...



e per cosa pensi voglia provare 
mica per l'ebrezza dell'andrenalina eh!


----------



## free (25 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> e per cosa pensi voglia provare
> mica per l'ebrezza dell'andrenalina eh!





anche se, a quanto pare, l'imbragatura è una specie di scafandro che blocca la circolazione, a sentire mia sorella...:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (25 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> anche se, a quanto pare, l'imbragatura è una specie di scafandro che blocca la circolazione, a sentire mia sorella...:singleeye:



con il parapendio no però!
Però mio marito mi ha trascinato via...
e dire che il ragazzo non era niente male 
uffa...


----------



## Spider (25 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, mia sorella è partita in quarta sul fatto che il paracadutismo era lo sport della sua vita etc. etc.
> 
> risultato: al primo lancio, in posizione comodissima con l'istruttore attaccato "dietro":mrgreen:,
> quelli prima di lei, una si è rotta un piede all'atterraggio, ad un altro l'istruttore ha aperto il paracadute di emergenza,
> ...


si, si, 
e mio cugino, mia ha detto che all'amico del fratello di mio cugino,
la bocca  gli è rimasta aperta, aperta  per una settimana...
per non parlare del culo! 
(aveva l'istruttore attaccato dietro,dietro).


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> si, si,
> e mio cugino, mia ha detto che all'amico del fratello di mio cugino,
> la bocca  gli è rimasta aperta, aperta  per una settimana...
> per non parlare del culo!
> (aveva l'istruttore attaccato dietro,dietro).



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Ma che teoria e'? Dicci, dicci. Io sapevo che l'impegno rende brevi i giorni e lunghi gli anni, quindi avevo capito che sognare un sogno e coltivarlo, nel senso di desiderio di vita, allunghi il tempo rendendolo tempo pieno. Invece?


Nel sonno, il tempo corre in modo diverso e dedicandosi a un solo argomento per episodio, il tempo esterno si concentra, mentre quello del sogno si allunga. Cioè apparentemente dormi molto di più in rispetto al tempo che passa "fuori". Il problema a lungo andare diventa dunque l'accettazione di dormire sempre più a sbafo e il perfezionamento della tecnica, possibilmente con sogni a puntate, dove continui con lo stesso sogno la notte successiva.

Con la stessa tencnica è possibile percorrere grandi (talvolta enormi) spazi temporali che possono fermare o invertire il tempo personale, trascorso fra noi. Noi non sappiamo se utilizzi questa tecnica, ma notiamo che non invecchi o che diventi più giovane. Ci vuole molto tempo per accorgersi, ma se cominci oggi, fra 5-10 anni vedrai la differenza, anche in base ad alcune differenze esterne ... tipo che i tuoi "coetanei" e amici diventano sempre più giovani in rispetto alla tua età, e non trovano nulla di strano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Manco se mi paghi
> 
> Se invece potessi avere la possibilità di rimanere come stò adesso, a 43, in piena forma, mentale e fisica, ci metterei la firma.


Continua a leggere


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nel sonno, il tempo corre in modo diverso e dedicandosi a un solo argomento per episodio, il tempo esterno si concentra, mentre quello del sogno si allunga. Cioè apparentemente dormi molto di più in rispetto al tempo che passa "fuori". Il problema a lungo andare diventa dunque l'accettazione di dormire sempre più a sbafo e il perfezionamento della tecnica, possibilmente con sogni a puntate, dove continui con lo stesso sogno la notte successiva.
> 
> Con la stessa tencnica è possibile percorrere grandi (talvolta enormi) spazi temporali che possono fermare o invertire il tempo personale, trascorso fra noi. Noi non sappiamo se utilizzi questa tecnica, ma notiamo che non invecchi o che diventi più giovane. Ci vuole molto tempo per accorgersi, ma se cominci oggi, fra 5-10 anni vedrai la differenza, anche in base ad alcune differenze esterne ... *tipo che i tuoi "coetanei" e amici diventano sempre più giovani in rispetto alla tua età, e non trovano nulla di strano*.


Scusa, a parte tutto, ma se loro diventano più giovani rispetto alla tua età vuol dire che sei invecchiato tu. O sbaglio?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, a parte tutto, ma se loro diventano più giovani rispetto alla tua età vuol dire che sei invecchiato tu. O sbaglio?


La tua età anagrafica continua a crescere, ma il tuo tempo si allunga, per cui non invecchi o non invecchi più tanto in rispetto ai reali coetanei, e continui a fare amicizie dell'età in cui ti sei "fermato". Ti accorgi anche che le amicizie vecchie invecchiano sempre di più e ti estranei. Fermare il tempo è una cosa strana, difficile da spiegare, ma ha caratteristiche particolari.


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La tua età anagrafica continua a crescere, ma il tuo tempo si allunga, per cui non invecchi o non invecchi più tanto in rispetto ai reali coetanei, e continui a fare amicizie dell'età in cui ti sei "fermato". Ti accorgi anche che le amicizie vecchie invecchiano sempre di più e ti estranei. Fermare il tempo è una cosa strana, difficile da spiegare, ma ha caratteristiche particolari.


Bene. Ma tu hai quindi fermato il tempo?


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Ma tu hai quindi fermato il tempo?


Sì, anche io. Si può.


----------



## Minerva (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Ma tu hai quindi fermato il tempo?


miii che lagna che sei.sembri quei bambini nel periodo dei perché


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, anche io. Si può.


Fico. Ma tu manco ti sei mai ammalata in trentacinque anni, hai tutti i bonus.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fico. Ma tu manco ti sei mai ammalata in trentacinque anni, hai tutti i bonus.


Genetica? Culo? Voglia di vivere con leggerezza? Poche menate? Una testa da maschio? Mah... Comunque si può. Più che fermato, c'è chi mi dice: "aembravi più vecchia 10 anni fa".


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Genetica? Culo? Voglia di vivere con leggerezza? Poche menate? Una testa da maschio? Mah... Comunque si può. Più che fermato, c'è chi mi dice: "aembravi più vecchia 10 anni fa".


Che figata. Però se ti metti pure a sognare come dice l'amico Quibbsiufghtl oltre che fermare il tempo torni proprio indietro. Altro che dieci anni in mjeno, adesso ne dimostri venticinque, tra dieci anni di sonni e sogni ne dimostrerai cinque. Più o meno. L'importante è dormire. Dormi.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Però se ti metti pure a sognare come dice l'amico Quibbsiufghtl oltre che fermare il tempo torni proprio indietro. Altro che dieci anni in mjeno, adesso ne dimostri venticinque, tra dieci anni di sonni e sogni ne dimostrerai cinque. Più o meno. L'importante è dormire. Dormi.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (26 Marzo 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Genetica? Culo? Voglia di vivere con leggerezza? Poche menate? *Una testa da maschio*? Mah... Comunque si può. Più che fermato, c'è chi mi dice: "aembravi più vecchia 10 anni fa".



ma che palle con 'sta storia...ma che vuol dire?
ma non è ora di finirla di vantarsi di essere un maschiaccio?

con cosa giocavi da piccola? con le macchinine! 
e cosa vorresti di più? la pace nel mondo...

scusa non ce l'ho con te


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Praticamente un Calciatore  Quanto Velina sei ?


ahahhaha, non ci siamo proprio. 

Né cerebralmente/culturalmente, né nemmeno dal punto di vista dello sport. Mi ripugna talmente tanto il calcio (come tutti i "giochi a palla", ma il calcio di più) che proprio no


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bene. Ma tu hai quindi fermato il tempo?


sì, vado a periodi. a volte preferisco invecchiare un po', altre volte invece resto fermo per dieci anni o più.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Marzo 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che figata. Però se ti metti pure a sognare come dice l'amico Quibbsiufghtl oltre che fermare il tempo torni proprio indietro. Altro che dieci anni in mjeno, adesso ne dimostri venticinque, tra dieci anni di sonni e sogni ne dimostrerai cinque. Più o meno. L'importante è dormire. Dormi.


:rotfl:

la parte bella è sognare. cioè due cose: trovare il sogno che merita e poi coltivarlo. io ho trovato alcuni sogni che meritano.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahahhaha, non ci siamo proprio.
> 
> Né cerebralmente/culturalmente, né nemmeno dal punto di vista dello sport. Mi ripugna talmente tanto il calcio (come tutti i "giochi a palla", ma il calcio di più) che proprio no


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 6826


 che vuol dire?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che vuol dire?


In effetti non ho capito nemmeno io che intende


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Marzo 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma che palle con 'sta storia...ma che vuol dire?
> ma non è ora di finirla di vantarsi di essere un maschiaccio?
> 
> con cosa giocavi da piccola? con le macchinine!
> ...


UNa donna davvero forte non ha nulla ma proprio nulla di maschile....


----------



## Tubarao (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> che vuol dire?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> In effetti non ho capito nemmeno io che intende



E' un mondo difficile 

Ma la pubblicità della Marmotta che incartava la cioccolata non se la ricorda nessuno ???

AB, in sostanza vuol dire che non sei credibile, ma, essendo questa una mia impressione, e quindi opinabile per definizione, visto il mezzo di comunicazione attraverso il quale è maturata, probabilmente fallace.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> UNa donna davvero forte non ha nulla ma proprio nulla di maschile....


condivido una donna forte ... è una donna ... forte  banale è ???? si banale ma vero 
certo se lavori in un ambiente prettamente maschile ...le pallette ( metaforiche) le devi tirar fuori se no  ... "te se magnano" alla prima distrazione, quindi da subito devi far valere le tue idee, opinioni, capacità anche se qualcuno ti  fa gli occhi dolci e battutine del cavolo e altri ti dicono chiaramente che preferirebbero vederti a casa a dare lo straccio  in effetti voi ometti siete un pò teste di cavolo in certi ambiti


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile
> 
> Ma la pubblicità della Marmotta che incartava la cioccolata non se la ricorda nessuno ???
> 
> AB, in sostanza vuol dire che non sei credibile, ma, essendo questa una mia impressione, e quindi opinabile per definizione, visto il mezzo di comunicazione attraverso il quale è maturata, probabilmente fallace.


e no cacchio non me la ricordo ..ufff


----------



## Tubarao (26 Marzo 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> e no cacchio non me la ricordo ..ufff


[video=youtube;9Gzew4u44kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gzew4u44kQ[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;9Gzew4u44kQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Gzew4u44kQ[/video]


"eh sssiiii certo" (povero scemo...diamogli ragione)  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grazieeeee ora si che ricordo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile
> 
> Ma la pubblicità della Marmotta che incartava la cioccolata non se la ricorda nessuno ???
> 
> AB, in sostanza vuol dire che non sei credibile, ma, essendo questa una mia impressione, e quindi opinabile per definizione, visto il mezzo di comunicazione attraverso il quale è maturata, probabilmente fallace.



ma perché non sarei credibile? Il calcio mi ripugna, che ti dico? Io in realtà scrivendo avevo in testo il prototipo del kayaker... ma lo sciatore estremo mi va benissimo. Anche il surfista, toh. Basta che non corra dietro alle palle :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché non sarei credibile? Il calcio mi ripugna, che ti dico? Io in realtà scrivendo avevo in testo il prototipo del kayaker... ma lo sciatore estremo mi va benissimo. Anche il surfista, toh. *Basta che non corra dietro alle palle* :mrgreen:


Allora cambia forum :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché non sarei credibile? Il calcio mi ripugna, che ti dico? Io in realtà scrivendo avevo in testo il prototipo del kayaker... ma lo sciatore estremo mi va benissimo. Anche il surfista, toh. Basta che non corra dietro alle palle :mrgreen:


Calciatore = Stereotipo (Quindi al posto di calciatore mettici quello che ti pare a te)

Meglio così ? 

:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Calciatore = Stereotipo (Quindi al posto di calciatore mettici quello che ti pare a te)
> 
> Meglio così ?
> 
> :mrgreen:


Io continuo a non capirti, ma vabbè. 
C'è a chi piace sulla carta grosso, massiccio, morbido e a chi magro alto e sportivo...non si può? 

buona notte


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Calciatore = Stereotipo (Quindi al posto di calciatore mettici quello che ti pare a te)
> 
> Meglio così ?
> 
> :mrgreen:


ah bello! 
a quando la prox partita a biliardo  ???


----------

